# MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen​*
KIEL: 
Das Umwelt- und Fischereiministerium weist darauf hin, dass für Freizeitfischer (Angler, Hobbyfischer) in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee ab Januar 2017 eine Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch gilt. So dürfen in den Monaten Februar und März nur drei, im übrigen Jahr fünf Dorsche je Freizeitfischer und Tag entnommen werden (für Berufsfischer wird die Quote im nächsten Jahr um 56 Prozent gesenkt). Diese Regelung gilt völlig unabhängig davon, wo oder wie diese Dorsche gefangen wurden - unabhängig, ob von Land oder auf See, also gleichermaßen am Strand, von Seebrücken, vom Boot oder auch vom gewerblichen Angelkutter aus. Das Mindestmaß für Dorsche liegt für Freizeitfischer in Schleswig-Holstein gemäß Küstenfischereiverordnung unverändert bei 38 cm. 

Dazu erklärt Fischerei- und Umweltminister Robert Habeck: 
"Wir müssen die Bestände schonen, sonst gibt es keine Zukunft für Dorsch und Dorschfischerei. Daher ist richtig, dass auch die Freizeitfischerei erstmals ihren Anteil leistet. Allen ist klar, dass es eine Umstellung bedeutet, aber damit auch in Zukunft noch Dorsche geangelt und gefischt werden können, halte ich die Fangbegrenzungen für richtig."

Grundlage der Regelung ist die in den Mitgliedsstaaten der Europäischen Union unmittelbar geltende Verordnung (EU) 2016/1903 des Rates vom 28. Oktober 2016 zur Festsetzung der Fangmöglichkeiten für bestimmte Fischbestände und Bestandsgruppen in der Ostsee für 2017. 

Mit dieser Norm reagiert die EU auf die prognostizierten sehr schlechten Aussichten für den Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee. Da aufgrund umfangreicher wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen belegt ist, dass die Freizeitfischerei einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil am Gesamtfang an Dorschen in der westlichen Ostsee ausmacht, hat die EU erstmals auch den Dorschfang der Freizeitfischer begrenzt, um die im Jahr 2017 notwendige starke Einschränkung der zulässigen Gesamtfangmenge gerecht auf alle Nutzergruppen zu verteilen. Damit sollen eine möglichst rasche Erholung des Dorschbestandes und eine Rückkehr zur nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung erreicht werden.

Die Mitgliedsstaaten sind für die Umsetzung dieser Regelung, die in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee und damit auch in Dänemark und Schweden sowie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gleichermaßen gilt, verantwortlich. Schleswig-Holstein wird daher die Kontrollen der Freizeitfischer an der Küste deutlich ausweiten. Deutschland wird der EU unter Zuarbeit von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein einen entsprechenden Aktionsplan vorlegen. 

Schwerpunkte der Überwachung werden die Anlandehäfen der gewerblichen Angelkutter und wichtige Konzentrationspunkte für kleine Angelboote sein, doch auch der individuelle Brandungsangler an der Küste muss ab dem kommenden Jahr mit verstärkten Kontrollen rechnen. 

Sofern die gezielte Angelfischerei auf Dorsch ausgeübt wird, ist mit Erreichen des Tagesfanglimits von drei bzw. fünf Dorschen diese Fischerei einzustellen. Das gezielte Weiterangeln auf Dorsch nach Erreichen der Tageshöchtsfangmenge mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ist nicht zulässig und kann als Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz mit Bußgeldern geahndet werden (Verbot des "catch & release"). Auf andere Fischarten darf jedoch gezielt weitergeangelt werden. Sofern beim gezielten Angeln auf andere Fischarten (z. B. auf Heringe, Plattfische oder Meerforelle) Dorsche unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden und das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht ist, müssen die Dorsche unverzüglich schonend lebend zurückgesetzt werden. 

Die Regelung gilt in der oben genannten Form zunächst nur für das Jahr 2017. Ob und in welcher Form es in den Folgejahren weitere Fangbegrenzungen für Angler beim Dorsch gibt, wird die EU erst im Rahmen der Festlegung der Fangquoten für 2018 im kommenden Herbst entscheiden.


Die Verordnung (EU) 2016/1903 des Rates finden Sie unter:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32016R1903&from=DE 


Informationen zum schleswig-holsteinischen Fischereirecht sind erhältlich unter:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/gesetzeVerordnungen.html 



Verantwortlich für diesen Pressetext: Nicola Kabel | Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Also nicht nur Angeln einstellen bei erreichen Fanglimit.
Sondern auch ganz klar deutlich verstärkte Kontrollen..

Und die Zahlen der Wissenschaftler sind eben so klar nicht, wie hier Habeck schreibt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Harry Strehlow, Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei, Rostock *
> „Wir haben unsere Einschätzung gegenüber den N2000-Schutzgebieten nach FFH Richtlinien abgegeben, wobei wir keinerlei Notwendigkeit für eine Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei zur Erreichung der Schutzziele bzw. Erhaltung der Schutzgüter (Sandbänke, Riffe, Schweinswale) in Nord- und Ostsee sehen, da von der Freizeitfischerei keine Beeinträchtigung des Meeresboden gegeben ist bzw. keine Schweinswale beigefangen werden.    .......
> Alle weiteren Argumente, dass die Freizeitfischerei die Zönose der Riffe stört und durch den Wegfang von Fischen die höheren trophischen Ebenen gefährdet (Nahrungsgrundlage für Schweinswale und Seevögel) halten wir für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ersten gibt es hierzu keinerlei Daten. Zweitens ist die Ressource Fisch sowieso sehr fluid und die zeitlich/räumliche Verteilung hoch variabel, d.h. die Auswirkung des Fisch-fangs durch Angler kaum feststellbar. Drittens werden die Entnahmemengen beim Dorsch bereits in der Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt und sind somit Teil des Fischereimanagements der Ostsee.“




Ob hier der DAFV und die direkt betroffenen Landesverbände LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm da was unternehmen werden oder am Ende noch bei den Kontrollen gegen Angler helfen werden, wird sich zeigen.

Ich prognostiziere:
EGOH und die gewerbliche Seite, die im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden wirklich weiss, was Angler wollen, werden das so nicht stehen lassen..........


----------



## Naish82 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, dass es ein Fanglimit für Angler gibt. Auch die Begrenzung auf 5 Fische ist für mich ok.
Ich würde sogar noch das Mindestmaß erhöhen.
Ich persönlich nehme keinen Dorsch unter 50cm mit, da bleibt mir zu wenig Filet.
Wenn man sieht, was gerade auf den Kuttern z.T. weggeknüppelt wird, könnte ich ko**en.
Leider werden diese bestimmt nicht kontrolliert und die besatzungen scheren sich auch einen Dreck darum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



bastido schrieb:


> Alles ahnungs- und sinnloses Politikergewäsch. Ich sehe schon Blinkerführungstiefennachweispflicht oder Einholgeschwindigkeitskontrollgerät mit GPS Direktübermittlung, auch Filetpuzzelingkurs für Fischereiaufseher oder Wattwurmpositionskamerapflicht wäre denkbar.


Wir zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Minimum..........................................


----------



## cafabu (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich beim Brandungsangeln das Dorschlimit erreicht habe und ich dann gezielt auf Plattfische weiterangele und jeden Dorsch die Freiheit gebe?

_"Tschldigung, hab zu oberflächig diagonal gelesen"_


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



cafabu schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich beim Brandungsangeln das Dorschlimit erreicht habe und ich dann gezielt auf Plattfische weiterangele und jeden Dorsch die Freiheit gebe?


Hääää, dann schwimmen sie weg ...


Ansonsten ist doch alles geregelt. Steht im Eingangspost.


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Na steht doch da ! 
*Zitat*:
Sofern die gezielte Angelfischerei auf Dorsch  ausgeübt wird, ist mit Erreichen des Tagesfanglimits von drei bzw. fünf  Dorschen diese Fischerei einzustellen. Das gezielte Weiterangeln auf Dorsch nach Erreichen der Tageshöchtsfangmenge mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ist nicht zulässig und kann als Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz mit Bußgeldern geahndet werden (Verbot des "Catch  & release"). Auf andere Fischarten darf jedoch gezielt  weitergeangelt werden. Sofern beim gezielten Angeln auf andere  Fischarten (z. B. auf Heringe, Plattfische oder Meerforelle) Dorsche  unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden und das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht  ist, müssen die Dorsche unverzüglich schonend lebend zurückgesetzt  werden. 
*Zitat Ende

*Also gehst Du erst gezielt auf Dorsch mit den Wattis. Wenn Du dann (neben ein paar Platten) Deine 5 Dorsche im Sack hast, verstellst Du das Visier und angelst dann gezielt auf Plattfisch.
Wenn Du dann, natürlich völlig unbeabsichtigt denn Du angelst ja gezielt auf Platte, einen Dorsch an den Haken kriegst, lässt Du ihn wieder schwimmen.
Oder Du gehst gleich gezielt auf Plattfisch, dann kannst Du nebenbei auch 5 Dorsche fangen und brauchst das Visier nicht zu verstellen.
Ab dem 6. Dorsch lässt Du die dann wieder schwimmen und klebst zusätzlich 'nen Zettel an's Vorfach "NUR FÜR PLATTFISCH".





Oder so.................................#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die Intelligenz, der fachliche Durchblick, das Problemverständnis, das Standing zu Anglern und dem Angeln ist jedenfalls in meinen Augen bei Gesetzgebern, Behörden, Verwaltungen in Europa und im Bund genau gleich wie bei den als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbänden im DAFV, insbesondere beiden Hauptbetroffenen DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm..

Wie ich das genau meine kann ich aber in einem öffentlichen Medium nicht wörtlich ausführen und schreiben, ohne in den Knast zu kommen - daher lass ichs..

Ich bin nur gespannt, WER da nachher kontrollieren soll..

Ob das am Ende auch noch die Verbandshilfssheriffs machen derjenigen machen, die uns mit diese Sch... aktiv mit eingebrockt haben (Bohn, H-K, Vollborn, Pipping etc.) sollen,  weil weder Bund noch Land dafür Beamte oder Kohle hat?

Dass es zur Zeit zwar verboten ist, ehr Dorsch zu fangen, es aber zudem keinerlei Festlegung gibt ,wie das sanktioniert werden (weder von Bundes- noch von Landesseite) kommt noch dazu.

Mehr als mit dem Zeigefinger drohen und "dudududu" sagen können die momentan noch nicht, wenn Angler denen den Stinkefinger zeigen und mehr Dorsch mitnehmen würden und erwischt werden würden...


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie ich das genau meine kann ich aber in einem öffentlichen Medium nicht wörtlich ausführen und schreiben, ohne in den Knast zu kommen - daher lass ichs..



Ich denke mal, dass erstmal nur 'ne Geldstrafe fällig wäre.
Sollen wir hier mal sammeln? :m

Der Artikel ist aber nur die Konsequenz aus dem vorher erfolgten Verbandsdilletantismus #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

ALSO ANGELN UND SCHIMPFEN DAS EH NIX BEISST UND WO WOLLEN DIE DENN KONTROLLE MACHEN WENN DU DEN KUMPEL VORHER AUS DEM BOOT LÄSST UND DU DANN IN DEN HAFEN FÄHRST IST DOCH ALLES SCHWACHSINN DIE SOLLTEN DAS SCHLEPPNETZFISCHEN VERBIETEN DIE MASCHENGRÖSSE ERHÖHEN FÜR STELLNETZE UND DAS ZERSCHNEIDEN DER DORSCHE VERBIETEN .....SCHON SELBST GESEHEN.... DENN KLEINE FISCHE ZERSTÖREN DAS FANGGEWICHT ALSO WIEDER REIN INS WASSER ABER TOT UND ZERSCHNITTEN.....#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass erstmal nur 'ne Geldstrafe fällig wäre.


Du hast keine Ahnung, wie da meine Wortwahl in Realitas ausfallen würde, wenn ich dürfte, wie ich wollte.....
Knast wär sicher (und wahrscheinlich noch ohne Bewährung)................




PS:
Dass die in dieser Sache hauptbetroffenen Verbände der organisierten Angelverhinderung (DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) diese immerhin ihre Meeresangler direkt betreffende Ankündigung als Pressemeldung des Melur noch NICHT gebracht haben, spricht auch wieder Bände...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Da ja die zuständigen Verbände bis jetzt trotz zahlreicher hauptamtlicher Angestellter nichts machten, hab ich denen etwas Arbeit abgenommen, damit die anderen LV wenigstens ihre Leute informieren können und denen mit folgendem Anschreiben die Pressemeldung weitergeleitet:


> Damit die LV ihre Dorschangler informieren können, da die von der Sache hauptbetroffenen Verbände der als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm die Pressemeldung des Ministeriums in SH zur Information der bei ihnen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer noch nicht gebracht haben, wir über uns natürlich schon zeitnah die Angler informiert haben, sende ich diese Pressemeldung des MELUR aus SH an alle zur Info weiter:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Beim LSFV-SH nehm ichs zurück - der hats in seiner alten Meldung mit reingeflickt, dass man das nicht so leicht findet ;-)))

Interessant dabei:
Obwohl die Meldung erst heute am 01. 11. aus dem Ministerium rausging, hat das der LSFV-SH mit 30.11 datiert, seine Veröffentlichung - da waren sie echt schnell........

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1162-dorsch-die-entscheidung-ist-gefallen

Ehre also, wem Ehre gebühret - Reschpekt!!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Thomas, man kann aber auch gegen alles sein...|rolleyes
Nun, ich habe auch Berichte gelesen, in denen davon ausgegangen wird, dass mittlerweile knapp die Hälfte aller angelandeten Dorsche in der Ostsee von Freizeitanglern gefangen wird. Ob´s nun tatsächlich die Hälfte oder nur ein Drittel ist, spielt aber eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Einigen wir uns auf einen_ beträchtlichen _Teil der Dorsche, ok? 

Ab da wirds dann psychologisch. Der einzelne Freizeitkapitän argumentiert ebenso wie der Einzelaktionär und weist ob seiner 8 Dorsche am Tag unmissverständlich darauf hin, dass er im Vergleich zu den GPS-gestützen Fischfabrikkähnen ja wohl wirklich eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und sowieso die "Großen" zur Verantwortung zu ziehen seien. Er vergisst aber, dass 1000 Kleinboote eben genau diesen einen Kutter darstellen. Ich bin´s ja nicht gewesen - Verantwortungsdiffusion nennt sich das. Aber egal wie argumentiert wird, ein beträchtlicher Teil bleibt am Ende ein beträchtlicher Teil. Und genau deswegen müssen auch die Fänge der Angler begrenzt sein. 

Ich find´s gut und freue mich auf meinen nächsten Fehmarnurlaub Ende März / Anfang April. Setz ich halt mein persönliches Maß für den Dorsch bisschen hoch und schon hab ich kein Problem mehr. Ich werde 6 Tage oben sein. Sind in der Summe 30 Dorsche, garantiert ein paar Platte und Forellen. Passt doch.


----------



## Naish82 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



esox02 schrieb:


> ALSO ANGELN UND SCHIMPFEN DAS EH NIX BEISST UND WO WOLLEN DIE DENN KONTROLLE MACHEN WENN DU DEN KUMPEL VORHER AUS DEM BOOT LÄSST UND DU DANN IN DEN HAFEN FÄHRST IST DOCH ALLES SCHWACHSINN DIE SOLLTEN DAS SCHLEPPNETZFISCHEN VERBIETEN DIE MASCHENGRÖSSE ERHÖHEN FÜR STELLNETZE UND DAS ZERSCHNEIDEN DER DORSCHE VERBIETEN .....SCHON SELBST GESEHEN.... DENN KLEINE FISCHE ZERSTÖREN DAS FANGGEWICHT ALSO WIEDER REIN INS WASSER ABER TOT UND ZERSCHNITTEN.....#q



Sorry an dieser Stelle für's offtopic, aber warum genau benutzt du keinerlei Satzzeichen und hälst die Shift-Taste gedrückt?! 
Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder... ?


----------



## ragbar (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, wie da meine Wortwahl in Realitas ausfallen würde, wenn ich dürfte, wie ich wollte.....
> Knast wär sicher (und wahrscheinlich noch ohne Bewährung)................
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich würde meine Meinung gerne noch zusätzlich von Hand verstärken.
 Aber was soll's. Ich fahr nicht mehr an die Ostsee- mir ist das kleinkarierte Gehampel um Zugangsstellen zum Wasser für Bootfahrer eh zu blöd. Kilometerweite Küste und nur eine Handvoll Slippen zusätzlich zur Bevormundung jetzt durch wie immer anmaßende Politiker- ne laßt mal. Fahr ich nur noch ins Ausland und geb da meine Kohle aus- D und Ostsee=A- lecken. Und nee, ich hab nicht krass Fische abgegriffen- mir wird das alles nur zuviel mit der Gängelei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, dass es ein  Fanglimit für Angler gibt. Auch die Begrenzung auf 5 Fische ist für mich  ok.
> Ich würde sogar noch das Mindestmaß erhöhen.
> Ich persönlich nehme keinen Dorsch unter 50cm mit, da bleibt mir zu wenig Filet.
> Wenn man sieht, was gerade auf den Kuttern z.T. weggeknüppelt wird, könnte ich ko**en.
> Leider werden diese bestimmt nicht kontrolliert und die besatzungen scheren sich auch einen Dreck darum.



Dein Posting ist sehr, sehr widersprüchlich!

1. Du findest das Baglimt ok und forderst gleichzeitig noch eine Erhöhung des Mindestaßes, da Du eh nur Dorsche >50cm mitnimmst. Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Aber dann:

2. Du verhältst Dich nicht gesetzeskonform, prangerst aber andere Angler sowie die Kutterbesatzungen an!

Also sind Deine "persönlichen" Regulierungen ok und Gottes Weisheit, aber alle anderen sind dumm und schlechte Angler?

Entschuldigung, aber Gesetze müssen eingehalten werden- auch von Dir! Ob sinnvoll oder nicht. Genau wegen Anglern, die vorsätzlich gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, bekommen wir Angler immer mehr Einschränkungen! Das ist nämlich Futter für die Gegner.

Auch wenn ich Deine Beweggründe nachvollziehen kann... 




bastido schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich direkt ein Problem, da Du ja verwertungsfähige Fische zurücksetzt, geht ja eigentlich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht es aus. Hierbei handelt es sich dann um einen Verstoß gegen das TSG (nach Ansicht der Kollegen von der zuständigen Behörde aus SH), also um eine Straftat. Hingegen die Entnahme von mehr als den zulässigen 3 bzw. 5 Dorschen vermutlich nur eine OWI darstellt. Lieber 10 Dorsche als einen zurück. Ist vermutlich günstiger...



bastido schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, um es noch mal klar zu sagen, das Baglimit wurde eigeführt damit der Fischer die Fische fangen kann die Du wieder zurücksetzt und sogar noch ein paar mehr. Das war der Deal!



Endlich jemand der es verstanden hat!

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie hoch der Bußgeldkatalog ausällt. Ob das gestaffelt wird? Jeder Dorsch über der zulässigen Anzahl 10.- Euro? Oder egal wie viele Dorsche über dem Limit = Strafe X? Wiederholungstäter dann gleich Doppel X? WIrd spannend. 

Wenn ich bedenke, dass hier das vergessen des Fischereischein 10.-Euro kostet und das Angeln ohne 75.- Euro- dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das darstellt. Ich tippe aus 25 bis 50.- Euro für eine Entnahme von mehr als den zulässigen Dorschen. 

Habe heute mit einem Jungen von der Waschpo gesprochen. Meine Frage war "Müsst Ihr ab Januar viele Überstunden machen, um die Dorschfänge der Angler zu überprüfen?". Seine Antwort war offen und ehrlich. Zitat "LMAA. Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. Wer sich die Scheixx ausgedacht hat, gehört PIIIIEEEPP XXXX! Wir können das personell gar nicht schaffen oder wir vernachlässigen unsere eigentlichen Aufgaben. Noch mehr Überstunden geht nicht". Begeisterung hört sich anders an.... 


Ok, wenn der Kollege dann auf einem Sonntag einen Zusatzdienst schieben muss, wo er eigentlich mit seiner Familie einen Ausflug machen wollte, möchte ich von dem nicht kontrolliert werden. Da wirste vermutlich bei 6 Dorschen im Eimer noch auf See erschossen... So eine Laune wie der heute nur bei dem Gedanken an die zukünftige Aufgabe schon hatte .


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Thomas, man kann aber auch gegen alles sein...|rolleyes
> Nun, ich habe auch Berichte gelesen, in denen davon ausgegangen wird, dass mittlerweile knapp die Hälfte aller angelandeten Dorsche in der Ostsee von Freizeitanglern gefangen wird. Ob´s nun tatsächlich die Hälfte oder nur ein Drittel ist, spielt aber eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Einigen wir uns auf einen_ beträchtlichen _Teil der Dorsche, ok?
> 
> Ab da wirds dann psychologisch. Der einzelne Freizeitkapitän argumentiert ebenso wie der Einzelaktionär und weist ob seiner 8 Dorsche am Tag unmissverständlich darauf hin, dass er im Vergleich zu den GPS-gestützen Fischfabrikkähnen ja wohl wirklich eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und sowieso die "Großen" zur Verantwortung zu ziehen seien. Er vergisst aber, dass 1000 Kleinboote eben genau diesen einen Kutter darstellen. Ich bin´s ja nicht gewesen - Verantwortungsdiffusion nennt sich das. Aber egal wie argumentiert wird, ein beträchtlicher Teil bleibt am Ende ein beträchtlicher Teil. Und genau deswegen müssen auch die Fänge der Angler begrenzt sein.
> ...




...aus der Seele gesprochen. Schöner Beitrag, danke! #6

Carsten


----------



## buttweisser (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Setz ich halt mein persönliches Maß für den Dorsch bisschen hoch und schon hab ich kein Problem mehr. Ich werde 6 Tage oben sein. Sind in der Summe 30 Dorsche, garantiert ein paar Platte und Forellen. Passt doch.



Wie willst Du den dass machen, ohne mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen? Du hast doch jeden Dorsch ab 38cm abzuknüppeln, bis die 5 Stück erreicht sind. 

So bescheuert sind einige unserer Gesetze. Catch und Release ist schon längst auf der ganzen Welt angekommen und ist besser für den Fischbestand als das hirnlose Abknüppelgebot. 

Nur in Teilen von Deutschland lebt man noch sehr weit hinter dem Mond. 

Und mir ist es egal, ob es Anglerfeinde lesen oder nicht: Ich entscheide ganz allein, ob ich einen 38er Dorsch zurücksetze und ich setze Ihn mit Sicherheit zurück. Das Abknüppelgebot interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Das Gefühl dem kleinen Dorsch die Freiheit wieder zu geben ist einfach schön und viel stärker als dieses Gesetz wider dem Tierschutz.

Also lassen wir uns die Dorsche, die wir nicht entnehmen wollen immer aus der Hand rutschen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Sorry an dieser Stelle für's offtopic, aber warum genau benutzt du keinerlei Satzzeichen und hälst die Shift-Taste gedrückt?!
> Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder... ?




ich bin keine tipse ....gehe lieber angeln und benutze am pc das 1 finger suchsysthem....deswegen entweder groß oder klein.....#q#h


----------



## raute89 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich persönlich finde das Baglimit schwer zu kontrollieren.

Mein persönlicher Vorschlag wäre gewesen:

kein Baglimit

Mindestmaß auf ca. 50cm hoch setzen (an den kleinen Dorschen ist eh nicht viel dran)
am besten in Verbindung mit einem Fangfenster ( 50-80cm)

Mindestmaße lassen sich viel besser kontrollieren als Baglimits denke ich.

Durchgängige Schonzeit Februar und März damit die Dorsche in Ruhe laichen können.

Das ist auch recht einfach zu kontrollieren. (dürften quasi nicht viele...außer Plattenangler aufm Teich sein)

und allgemein mehr Kontrollen würde ich mir wünschen.
 Für die Finanzierung der Kontrollen kann dann auch gerne die Ostseekarte um 10€ erhöht werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



raute89 schrieb:


> und allgemein mehr Kontrollen würde ich mir wünschen.
> Für die Finanzierung der Kontrollen kann dann auch gerne die Ostseekarte um 10€ erhöht werden.



In SH gibt es ja keine "Ostseekarte". Hier muss lediglich die Fischereiabgabe von jedem Angler bezahlt werden.

Natürlich gibt es Gedankenspiele über die Finanzierung der zusätzlichen Kontrollen. Es werden wohl zur Zeit verschiedene Modelle geprüft. Erhöhung der Fischereiabgabe sowie die Einführung einer "Küstenkarte" nach dem Vorbild von MV. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir davon ausgehen, dass das Angeln bei uns in absehbarer Zeit teurer wird.

Zusätzlich kommen die Kosten der Bußgelder von "erwischten" Anglern dazu. Vermutlich werden zukünftig die Kontrollen strenger ausfallen und auch kleine Vergehen konsequent bestraft (ist aber nur meine Vermutung!), um die Kosten der zusätzlichen Kontrollen wieder einzufahren.

Wir werden sehen...

Der schnellste Weg wäre sicherlich eine Erhöhung der Fischereiabgabe. Ich werde mir gleich erst einmal die Marken für 5 Jahre bei der Stadt abholen


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

so manche sprüche hier verstehe ich nicht so ganz. da werden angler beschimpft weil sie massige dorsche abschlagen.  und gleichzeitig stellen sich diese besserangler über das gesetz. oder wo ist der unterschied ob einer gegen das tierschutzgesetz oder gegen das fischereigesetz verstösst?!
genau wegen solchen pfosten haben wir immer weniger rückhalt,weil die mit ihren sprüchen der antianglerlobby wind in die segel blässt.
es sollte jeder erst mal in den spiegel schauen, bevor er mit dem finger auf andere zeigt.
und sind wir mal ganz realistisch,wenn einer 5 dorsche im eimer hat und die anderen 10 in die tasche packt,dann war es das mit der kontrolle. weil in die tasche/kühlbox schauen darf der kontrollör nicht!!!


----------



## Skott (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> ...
> und sind wir mal ganz realistisch,wenn einer 5 dorsche im eimer hat und die anderen 10 in die tasche packt,dann war es das mit der kontrolle. weil in die tasche/kühlbox schauen darf der kontrollör nicht!!!



Da biste aber auf dem Holzweg...
...bei entsprechenden Verdachtsmomenten darf dir die WaSchPo sogar in die Hose schauen, wenn es sein muss oder sie will...#6


----------



## KlickerHH (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Sinnvoll wäre es doch, wenn man den ganzen Tag fischt, alle Dorsche ab Mindestmaß niederknüppelt und in der Bütt liegen lässt. Am Ende des Tages sucht man sich die drei/fünf grössten Fische raus und wirft alles andere wieder ins Wasser. Damit ist die Gefahr erwischt zu werden, gegen Null gewandert.....

Mal im Ernst, ich würde es gut finden, wenn man die Angelei/Fischerei auf Dorsch in der deutschen Ostsee von Mitte Januar bis Mitte März komplett unterbindet, für alle angrenzenden Länder. Die deutschen Berufsfischer entsprechend Ihrem Ausfall vergütet und dann hat sich der Dorschbestand hoffentlich relativ schnell erholt. Sofern alle Bedingungen für die Vermehrung gegeben sind.

Ob sich das umsetzen lässt, ist die andere Frage........


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Skott schrieb:


> Da biste aber auf dem Holzweg...
> ...bei entsprechenden Verdachtsmomenten darf dir die WaSchPo sogar in die Hose schauen, wenn es sein muss oder sie will...#6


ja genau die wapo und auch nur mit anfangsverdacht! und das werden die sich genau überlegen wann und bei wem sie da wirklich diesen auch ussern und es durchführen!!!  alle anderen kontrollöre schauen in die röhre!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Zuerst mal muss in Landesgewässern (innnerhalb 12 sm) ne  entsprechende Verordnung erlassen werden - muss ja Bussgeld oder Strafe erst mal feststehen.

Der Hinweis auf C+R beim MELUR SH zeigt Zielrichtung:
Das ist bereits strafbewehrt und so könnte man die drankriegen, denen man beweisen könnte, dass sie nach 3/5 Dorschen gezielt auf Dorsch weiterangeln (wie das gehen und wer das kontrollieren soll, ist ne andere Frage) - aber nicht wg. Baglimit nicht einhalten.

Das muss das Land erst regeln...

In den AWZ (ausserhanb 12 sm) müsste das meines Wissens wohl das BLE (http://www.ble.de/DE/00_Home/homepage_node.html) machen/erlassen - dürfte aber so einfach und schnell auch nicht gehen, da die ja noch gar nicht in der Materie drin sind (nur berufliche Fischerei bisher)..

Ob man aus der Verordnung in MeckPomm was rausziehen könnte, bin ich erst am gucken, glaube aber nicht.

Bevor da also nicht ne Verordnung fürs Baglimit da ist, können die also ALLE erstmal ausser einem "dududududu!!!" nichts machen bei Kontrollen.

In meinen Augen momentan also eh nur in SH bei C+R - Verstoss möglich, sonst gibt es weder in Landesgewässern noch AWZ dazu entsprechende Verordnungen..

Würden da jetzt im Januar näxtes Jahr (bzw. ebne solange bevors Verordnungen gibt) 100 Selbstanzeigen von Anglern kommen, könnte man die Behörden ganz schon in die Scheixxe bringen ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> ja genau die wapo und auch nur mit anfangsverdacht! und das werden die sich genau überlegen wann und bei wem sie da wirklich diesen auch ussern und es durchführen!!!  alle anderen kontrollöre schauen in die röhre!



Falsch! Bevor man solche Äußerungen veröffentlicht, sollte man sich erst einmal mit den entsprechenden Gesetzen auseinander setzen.

Als Nachhilfe in diesem Fall empfehle ich Dir §44 LFischG SH...


----------



## Frankko (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Moin.
Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zur Fangmengenbegrenzug der Dorsche. 
Wo ist eigentlich das dazugehörige Gesetz zu finden? 
Danke schon mal für die Nachhilfe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

EU-Verordnung:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=CELEX:32016R1903

Umsetzung Deutschland siehe Posting 33


----------



## Frankko (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ja, die Verordnung ist das. 
Hat diese Verordnung gesetzescharakter für die Bürger? 
Ich denke, da muss der Gesetzgeber die Verordnung in Gesetze und Durchführungsbestimmungen umschreiben bevor so was für die Bürger rechtskräftig wird. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die EU-Verordnung gilt uneingeschränkt und ist für alle Bürger, die in den genannten Bereichen Dorsch angeln wollen, absolut verbindlich. .

Die Strafen etc. und die Umsetzung in Landes/Bundesverordnungen siehe, wie gesagt, Posting 33. 

Es ist zwar verbindlich, aber an********n (ausser SH C+R) können sie dich erstmal nicht..

Weder AWZ (BLE zuständig) noch in den Landesgewässern.


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Moin Moin,

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht um dem Bag Limit 3/5 aus dem Wege zu gehen.
Es ist von der EU beschlossen und ich persönlich brauche nicht jeden Tag 3/5 Dorsche abschlagen und ich rede hier von meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 45-60 cm. Ich muß den Fisch auch schließlich verwerten und nach einem 1/2 Jahr im TK ist eh nichts mehr vom Nährwert übrig. 
Natürlich wird es den Nebenerwerbsfischern weh tun aber die EU wird auch fürstlich entlohnen. Die Höhe der Zahlungen werden wir aber wohl nie erfahren.
Die Berufsfischer haben sich das Ei selber in das Nest gelegt weil diese den Bestand seit Jahren gnadenlos reduziert haben.
Nun ja, das ist meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema.   

Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Frankko (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Es geht nicht darum dieser (hoffentlich) Bestandserholenden Maßnahme aus dem Weg zu gehen. Es geht um einen Gedankenaustausch zum "Richtigen Weg" aus dem Blickwinkel der Basis. Mit Basis meine ich die Angler und die KÜSTENFISCHER!!! Die Jungs sitzen im gleichen Boot. Wenngleich auch etwas dichter an der Kommandobrücke. 
(Ein persönliches Mindestmaß ist löblich, aber auch nicht gesetzeskonform.)
Ich würde eine generelle Schonzeit favorisieren und damit den Besuchern aus Süddeutschland die Möglichkeit geben mal so richtig für sich und die Verwandtschaft Dorsch mitzubringen.
Meine Meinung. Die zählt aber leider genauso wenig wie die der restlichen Angler, da wir nur eine sehr schwache Interessenvertretung im Land haben.
Im Übrigen ist in der Diskussion, dass es zur Pflicht werden soll die Dorsche im Stück anzulanden um den Kontrolleuren das Zählen zu erleichtern.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

offtopic an


Frankko schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum dieser (hoffentlich) Bestandserholenden Maßnahme aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Dass das lachhaft ist, weil die von deutschen Anglern weniger gefangenen Dorsche den Berufsfischern (hauptsächlich dänischen) zugeschlagen werden, sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben, zudem das die vom Thünen Institut auch zugegeben haben und das oft genug hier schon thematisiert wurde in den entsprechenden Threads.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547

Offtopic aus


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die Nebenerwerbsfischer erfahren keine Minderung ihrer Fangmenge, die verbleibt bei 220 kg im Monat. Kann man in den Verordnungen nachlesen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Frankko schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist in der Diskussion, dass es zur Pflicht werden soll die Dorsche im Stück anzulanden um den Kontrolleuren das Zählen zu erleichtern.:q



Ganz so schlimm wohl nicht, aber ich hörte, das die Haut am Filet dran bleiben muss. Außerdem wird wohl zusätzliches Personal eingestellt. Die sind ja auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen...


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Über jedem Angler und Angelboot nun die staatliche Überwachungsdrohne!


----------



## hans albers (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

angler entnehmen einen nicht unbeträchlichen teil
dorsch aus bio masse = also sollten sich auch angler beschränken.

(als immer nur auf die anderen bösen zu schimpfen,
im übrigen wurde die quote für die berufsfischerei auch gesenkt,
wenn auch nicht in erhofftem maße)


und mit dem gejammer über jeden "nicht geangelten fisch,
der dann den dänischen fischern ins netz geht", 
könnte man auch argumentieren, "hat ja eh keinen sinn", 
denn er könnte auch bei den "bösen " russen im netz landen.

über das bag limit oder schon gebiete /zeiten kann man streiten,
ich wäre auch erstmal für eine heraufsetzung des mindestmaßes
und 3-4 monate schonzeit an den anrainer küsten plus
ganzjährige schongebiete (fischerei+ angler).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Jeder Dorsch, der von einem deutschen Angler rechnerisch weniger gefangen wird, wird der Berufsfischerei real aufgeschlagen zum mehr fangen..

Deswegen nur etwas über 50% Verzicht auf Quote bei Fischern statt über 80%...


----------



## Frankko (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Mal sehen wann dieser Umstand in eine Protesthaltung umschlägt und dieses daraus entstehende Wählerpotential von einer Partei aufgegriffen wird.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Wer noch nie auf oder an der Ostsee kontrolliert wurde, der kann dort nicht all zu viel Zeit verbracht haben. 
Kontrollen werden schon jetzt regelmäßig durchgeführt. In einigen Gebieten mehr, in anderen weniger.
So z.B. am vergangenen Samstag in Maasholm. Einlaufende Boote und ein Angelkutter wurden kontrolliert. 
Und die Dummschwätzer, die meinen Kontrolleure hätten kein Recht ihr Boot bzw. ihre Sachen genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen, die können dass dann ja mal in Ruhe mit der zu Hilfe gerufenen WaPo ausdiskutieren. Die werden sich freuen ,deshalb anrücken zu müssen. Vielleicht stecken die Euch zum Dank dafür noch einen Finger in den Popo um zu sehen, ob ihr da vielleicht noch ein Filet versteckt habt. 
Wenn Polizei oder WaPo einen Anfangsverdacht brauchen, dann finden die auch einen, ganz sicher und dagegen kann man sich nicht wehren. Proband wirkt nervös und fertig ist der Anfangsverdacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

In den Kontrollen durch die WaPo seh ich auch kein Problem..

Beim Baglimit wirds halt insofern lustig, weil noch keine gesetzliche Grundlage da ist für Sanktionen..

Die können Dich also erwischen, aber quasi nicht bestrafen ;-)


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In den Kontrollen durch die WaPo seh ich auch kein Problem..
> 
> Beim Baglimit wirds halt insofern lustig, weil noch keine gesetzliche Grundlage da ist für Sanktionen..
> 
> Die können Dich also erwischen, aber quasi nicht bestrafen ;-)



Nun ja,

Solche Diskussionen fange mal mit Kontrolleuren in DK an. Da bist Du dein Tackle schneller los wie Du es einpacken kannst und dann kannst Du auch gleich noch etliche Kronen als zusätzliche Strafe auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Hier gehts aber eben NICHT um DK, sondern um SH und MeckPomm....


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In den Kontrollen durch die WaPo seh ich auch kein Problem..
> 
> Beim Baglimit wirds halt insofern lustig, weil noch keine gesetzliche Grundlage da ist für Sanktionen..
> 
> Die können Dich also erwischen, aber quasi nicht bestrafen ;-)



In MV gibt es doch aber seit Jahren Tagesfangbeschränkungen für Mefo und Lachs (auch für Zander und Hecht in den Küstengewässern). Ich glaube daher kaum, dass sie in MV keine Handhabe haben.


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber eben NICHT um DK, sondern um SH und MeckPomm....



Hallo Thomas,

Ich riskiere mal eine Verwarnung weil man Mods ja eigentlich nicht kritisieren darf.
Du akzeptierst also eine EU Verordung zu ignorieren, dass sich Angler mit der Fischereiaufsicht und der WaPo anlegen können nur weil noch keine Strafe zu erwarten ist ? 
Nun ja, ich habe DK erwähnt aber wo ist der Unterschied zwischen SH und MeckPom ? Die neue Regel ist doch EU weit (Ostsee/westlich) gültig und ich habe schon Erfahrungen mit bissigen Kontrolleuren in SH in der Vergangenheit gehabt. War aber Alles grün weil die Regeln eingehalten wurden. 

Davon mal ganz abgesehen, ich habe seit 2 Jahren ob nun in DK (Langeland) oder im Trollegrund keine 20 Dorsche fangen können die Angelandet werden konnten. 

Ich kann mit dem Bag Limit gut leben #h

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich schilder nur den juristischen Sachverhalt in Landesgewässern (SH und MeckPomm) wie in Bundesgewässern (AWZ)

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 

BLE hat ja selbst schon zugegeben, da mehr als im Verzug zu sein (AWZ) und SH verweist nicht ohne Grund auf ihren C+R - §, weil sie momentan eben nur nach dem sanktionieren können (weil schon in Gesetz/Verordnung mit Strafandrohung, sofern sie jemand nachweisen könnten, nach dem 3./5. Dorsch weiter GEZIELT auf Dorsch zu angeln (dazu kriegt Dr. Lemcke auch noch ne Frageliste von mir, wie er gezieltes Dorschangeln definiert )).

DK weiss ich nicht, wie die das umsetzen (oder ob überhaupt, da hört man von politischer Seite von den Dänen auch so einiges momentan), und DK ist hier im Thread wo es um die *Pressemeldung des SH-Ministeriums* geht, auch eh VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT..



Wenn Du mit dem Baglimit leben kannst ist das doch schön für Dich - aber hier in keinster Weise das Thema..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich kann mit dem Baglimit auch gut leben. Ich liebe Fischfrikadellen und habe mir am Wochenende einen Fleischwolf auf dem Boot installiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit dem Baglimit auch gut leben. Ich liebe Fischfrikadellen und habe mir am Wochenende einen Fleischwolf auf dem Boot installiert


----------



## großdorsch 1 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Falsch! Bevor man solche Äußerungen veröffentlicht, sollte man sich erst einmal mit den entsprechenden Gesetzen auseinander setzen.
> 
> Als Nachhilfe in diesem Fall empfehle ich Dir §44 LFischG SH...


genau mach mal. 
da steht nichts davon dass der gemeine fischereiaufseher mein eigentum durchsuchen darf!
da steht lediglich fischbehältnisse!  und was das ist wirst du wohl selber wissen. auf jeden fall nicht meine vespertasche oder kühlbox!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ach Jung, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

§44 LFischG SH

(1) Die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten,  die Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei und die ehrenamtlichen  Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufseher  (Fischereiaufsichtspersonen) sind in Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben der  Fischereiaufsicht befugt: 1. Wasserfahrzeuge, Grundstücke und Ufer zu betreten,
 2. die Personalien festzustellen,
 3.  den Fischereischein, den Fischereierlaubnisschein sowie nach anderen  Rechtsvorschriften notwendige Fischereidokumente zu prüfen,
 4.  die mitgeführten oder ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und  Fanggeräte in Wasser- und Landfahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter zu  überprüfen,
 5. die Schiffsführung von Fischereifahrzeugen aufzufordern, einen bestimmten Hafen anzulaufen.

Ich habe Dir die entsprechenden Stellen mal rot markiert. Kannst es natürlich mal mit meinen Kollegen ausdiskutieren. Viel Erfolg dabei...


----------



## fischhändler (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

es gibt nur eine Lösung
schnelles Boot 
Schaut mal wie es die Drogenschmuggler machen

und 
der Tag hat 24 Stunden und die Aufseher nur einen 8 Stunden Tag










:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



fischhändler schrieb:


> es gibt nur eine Lösung
> schnelles Boot
> Schaut mal wie es die Drogenschmuggler machen
> 
> ...



Da musst Du aber ein richtig schnelles Boot haben. Die haben "ganze" Motoren an ihren Schlauchis... Meine 30 Knoten reichen nicht annährend!

Naja, und die Waschpo hat Schichtbetrieb. Also doch 24 Stunden. Die Beamten der Fischereiaufsicht teilen sich ihre Zeit auch ein. Aber in der Regel hast Du sicherlich recht. Wenn Du an einem Tag konrolliert wurdest, ist ein zweites Mal eher unwahrscheinlich. Außerdem sieht ma die Jungs ja schon rechtzeitig. Da kann man die Dorsche noch schnell über Bord werfen... 

Ich bleibe dabei- die Reglung ist schwachsinnig, weil nicht zu kontrollieren!

Auch wenn ich mich persönlich daran halten werde. 

Die Fangberichte werden dann wir folgt aussehen.

Fänge: Dorsche 12 (5 entnommen, 7 haben nach Erreichen des Baglimit beim Köhlerangeln gebissen und wurden schonend zurückgesetzt)....


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei- die Reglung ist schwachsinnig, weil nicht zu kontrollieren!



Um in der Logik zu bleiben:
Wenn aber die Regelung kontrollierbar wäre, dann wäre sie sinnvoll #t

Zeigt 
sich hier im Thread doch bei manchen, 
dass wo nicht kontrolliert wird, 
sich der wahre Charakter 
zeigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Kontrolliert soll ja angeblich werden.

Was das aber nützen soll, wenn es zum ersten (bis jetzt) keine Sanktionsmöglichkeiten gibt bzw. man nur in SH auf die C+R-Krücke zurückgreifen kann, ist die interessantere Frage..

Ob und wie schnell die zwei Landesregierungen und das BLE entweder zusammen oder jeder für sich entsprechende Verordnungen rechtsicher auf den Weg bringen kann, wird sich zeigen. 

Zumindest aus dem BLE höre ich, dass damit so schnell nicht zu rechnen sei.

Und SH hat sich ja schon auf die C+R-Geschichte zurück gezogen, was auch nicht gerade dafür spricht, dass die EU-Verordnung wie notwendig zum sanktionieren, rechtzeitig in Landesrecht um- bzw. eingesetzt wird.

Ob die dann evtl. Überprüfungen standhalten werden, ist noch die zweite Frage.

Ebenso, wie das dann in Dänemark aussehen wird (ist ja aber hier erstmal nur SH Thema).




Und Charakter zeigt sich auch im bürgerlichen Ungehorsam gegen sinnfreie Regelungen....
;-)))))

Flexibel waren Angler da ja schon immer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
:g:g:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Charakter zeigt sich auch im bürgerlichen Ungehorsam gegen sinnfreie Regelungen....



Nein Thomas, dieses bürgerliche Heldentum hat hier keinen Platz, denn nicht alles was einem nicht schmeckt, muss als sinnlos generell gelten. Man muss Wege finden, das zu bekämpfen auf legalem und offenen Wege.

Dieses bürgerliche Heldentum steht auch keinem zu, der vor der Schule im Ort sich nicht an die individuell als sinnlos gehaltene Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung hält (die Zeitungen bei uns waren ja voll von den wieder und wieder wiederrholten Vorfällen und deren Begründungen der bürgerlichen Helden).
Beispiele dieses bürgerlichen Heldentums kann ich dir unzählige geben, bis hin zu dem Autofahrer, der die Verkehrsregel an der Kreuzung im Ort schon immer als sinnlos erachtet hat und mir mein Auto anfang des Jahres nahezu geschrottet und da er ja deutsche Verkehrsregeln und auch deutsches Versicherungswesen als Abzocke erachtet, habe ich 9 Monate gebraucht um die Reparaturkosten nahezu wieder zu bekommen.
Wie sich doch die Begründun gen der Helden gleichen!

JA so hat jeder seinen Ungehorsam in sich, Heldentum gegen Obrigkeit, guter Bürger in seiner Pflicht ... Pflicht heimlich sich daran zu befriedigen mit Fleischwolf und schnellen Booten, anstatt den Unwillen laut kund zu tun ...

letzteres Thomas erkenne ich dir hoch ...

(dass, nicht aber immer wie  ... aber das weißt du ja)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> anstatt den Unwillen laut kund zu tun ...
> 
> letzteres Thomas erkenne ich dir hoch ...


merci - würd ja noch lauter, aber die Lautsprecher geben nicht mehr her ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Einen schönen, zahnlosen Papiertiger haben die da gebaut! #6
Viel Spaß bei der Filetsuche, Ihr Kontrolleure und Beamten - habt ja sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Um in der Logik zu bleiben:
> Wenn aber die Regelung kontrollierbar wäre, dann wäre sie sinnvoll #t
> 
> Zeigt
> ...



Zwischen sinnvoll und schwachsinnig liegen in diesem Fall Welten.  Warum gibt es denn für alles Strafen?  Damit regeln eingehalten werden. Eine Regelung ohne Sanktionen - das ist wie ein Fairplay- Appell an die Angler.  Warum dann Kontrollen? Bindet nur Personalkapazitäten der Wachposten und die haben genügend andere wichtigere Aufgaben.  Deshalb schwachsinnig, wenn auch im Ansatz sinnvoll. Im übrigen war mein FleischWolf Posting ironisch.  Wie auch der Spruch mit dem schnellen Boot.  Mit meinem Auto haue ich auch nicht ab, obwohl es in dem Fall ausreichend Leistung hätte. Das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Bemerkenswerte Kommentare auf Stammtischniveau zu fortgeschrittener Stunde.
Das Dein Auto ausreichend Leistung hat ist ja dolle! Reschpekt!
Würdest Du dafür einen Beweis liefern, gerne mit Video? Büdde... 

Wer entscheidet denn welche Aufgaben der Staatsmacht wie wichtig sind? Du oder Dein Auto?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> Bemerkenswerte Kommentare auf Stammtischniveau zu fortgeschrittener Stunde.



So wie Deine meisten Beiträge! Das scheint abzufärben...

Erschreckend finde ich, dass 16.11 Uhr für Dich eine fortgeschrittene Stunde ist!



Findling schrieb:


> Das Dein Auto ausreichend Leistung hat ist ja dolle! Reschpekt!Würdest Du dafür einen Beweis liefern, gerne mit Video? Büdde...



Du bist bei diesem Thema (Baglimit) so geblendet und starrsinnig (wie mir die meisten Beiträge von Dir zu diesem Thema zeigen), dass Dir leider die Sensibilität zwischen Ironie, Spaß und Ernsthaftigkeit zu unterscheiden, anscheinden völlig abhanden gekommen ist!



Findling schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet denn welche Aufgaben der Staatsmacht wie wichtig sind?



Für meinen Verantwortungsbereich - als ich noch im aktiven Dienst für den Staat war - habe ich das entschieden... 

So sieht es im übrigen heute noch aus- es gibt einen Verantwortlichen und der entscheidet, welche Aufgaben wann wahr genommen werden.

Die Kontrolle von Anglern gehört nicht zu den Kernaufgaben der WaschPo, sondern hierbei handelt es sich lediglich um eine Amtshilfe. Das ist alles im VwVFG geregelt. Hierbei ist dann der § 5.3.3 insbesondere in Bezug auf meine Aussage "andere wichtige Aufgaben" zu berücksichtigen. Demnach kann die Oberste Fischereibehörde hier in SH lediglich um Amtshilfe bei der Landespolizei für Kontrollen zum Baglimit ersuchen.

Zu den Kernaufgaben der WaschPo gehört nun einmal nicht die Kontrolle von Anglern (und schon gar nicht die Einhaltung des Baglimits). Eine Aufgabe besteht darin, Befähigungsnachweise der Besatzung, Zeugnisse sowie die Schiffspapiere zu kontrollieren. Das beinhaltet auch die Kontrolle von Angelbooten. In der Regel werden dann bei Kontrollen von Angelbooten die Papiere (in diesem Zusammenhang natürlich inkl. Fischereischein) sowie eine Alkoholkontrolle (nicht pusten, sondern alleine durch Erfahrung der Beamten wird dieses schnell ererkannt) vorgenommen. Aber nicht die Kontrolle des Baglimits oder die Einhaltung von C&R. Soll jeder Beamte der WaschPo einen Köhler, Dorsch und Wittling in Filetform unterscheiden können?

Gleiches gilt für die Küstenwache in den Bereichen >12sm.

Gerne kannst Du uns natürlich Deine Auffassung hierzu näher bringen- ich bin gespannt...

Du kannst natürlich Dich auch persönlich davon überzeugen

kiel.lpa4 at polizei.landsh.de

Einen schönen Abden und Gruß vom Stammtisch!


----------



## Gard Friese (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Tachchen in die Runde. Laut Wikipedia ist ´Die westliche Ostsee` garnicht genau definiert . Von wo bis wo erstreckt sie sich eigentlich genau ?  Bis Rügen ? Bis Usedom ?


----------



## Kotzi (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Schau nach den ICES Untergebieten. Gemeint sind die Gebiete 22-24.

Wird salopp als Westliche Ostsee bezeichnet in dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

das ist sehr interessant: 

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2017/keine-dorsch-schonzeit-fuer-kleine-kuestenfischerei/


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich glaube es nicht! Schon drei Wochen nach in Kraft treten werden die Schutzmaßnahmen weiter unterwandert. 

Zitat: "Deren Boote könnten aber von dem Fangverbot in den nächsten beiden  Monaten ausgenommen werden, ohne dass dies die Bestandserholung  gefährde."

Ach was. Sagt jetzt wer?

Zitat: "Da der Dorsch aber unterhalb einer Wassertiefe von 20 Metern laiche, sei  der Schutz in den flachen Küstengewässern unnötig", so Rodust.

Prima Argumentation! Das gilt dann sicher für alle Dorsche, die flacher als 20 Meter gefangen werden? Auch von Anglern?

Oh man, was für eine Verarsche!


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich verstehe das auch alles nicht mehr.#q

Der Dorsch soll geschützt werden, damit sich der bestand wieder erholt....
Und dann ist es doch nicht so schlimm, dass erst doch auch in schutzzonen befischt werden darf|peinlich
Von berufsfischer natürlich, nicht von anglern.

Die haben ja ihr baglimit, damit sollen die halt zufrieden sein.

Vielleicht waren sie das ja auch, wenn nicht wieder so ein Mist verzapft würde.#q#q#q#q#q

Und sie wissen nicht was sie tun.....:r

Oder vielleicht doch? Alles Absicht??????


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

So ist das in diesem Lande und der EU. Da werden Schonzeiten,Quoten und Baglimits zum Schutz und zur Erholung des Dorschbestandes festgelegt und nun soll schon wieder alles zu Gunsten derer die sich wirklich nur bedienen aber NIX zur Schonung und Bestandspflege betragen, begünstigt werden. 
 Wie will man denn die tatsächliche Entnahme der Nebenerwerbs- und "Küstenfischer" feststellen ? 

 Also ich komme mich so ziemlich verarscht vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Siehe unsere Berichterstattung:
Genauso haben wir das mit unseren "glorreichen" Verbänden schon immer vorhergesagt, dass Angler hier rein verarscht wurden (und das ein Großteil der Angler trotzdem IMMER NOCH diese Verbände bezahlt..)


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> ... und nun soll schon wieder alles zu Gunsten derer die sich wirklich nur bedienen aber NIX zur Schonung und Bestandspflege betragen, begünstigt werden.
> ...


Inwieweit trägst du denn aktiv zur Schonung und Bestandspflege des Dorsches in der westl. Ostsee bei?


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

@rippi, für mich persönlich gilt, (nicht nur für Dorsch)
 1. ich habe einen Angelschein für SH, DK, MeckPomm., 
 2. ich halte mich an die Schonzeiten,
 3. ich entnehme keine untermaßigen Fische und wechsel das Fanggebiet wenn nur Kleinfisch an die Angel geht,  
 4. ich halte das Baglimit beim Dorsch ein ( wenn ich es überhaupt noch erreiche), 
 5. ich fische nur für den eigenen Bedarf, und das ist nicht viel,
 6. Unser Verein setzt sich aktiv für die Bestandspflege u.a. Besatz der Meerforelle ein.Ein Fischer fängt sie nur, wo die Meerforellen herkommen ist dem Fischer egal.  
 willst noch mehr wissen ?  
 PS. ich hab ein Trolligboot. UND wir fangen beim Trolling oftmals weniger Dorsch als Jig oder Pilkangler. Auf jeden Fall weniger als von nicht Trollern angenommen wird.


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ja ich würde gerne noch mehr wissen, denn das einzige Argument was ich gelten lasse ist Argument 6. Alle anderen gelten doch auch für Fischer. Ausnahme ist jetzt in der Küstennahenfischerei das Argument 4, aber das ist ja sowieso unzulässig, wie es Rodust ja gesagt hat: In Küstennahen gebieten gibt es keine Laichdorsche und deswegen darf dort gefischt werden. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Und wieso werden dann Angler während der Laichzeit auch in Küstengebieten eingeschränkt mit 3 statt 5 Dorschen?

Reine Umverteilung zu Gunsten der Berufsfischerei, Verarschung der Angler pur..


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Tja ,da bist du wohl noch nie in einem Fischereihafen bei der Anlandung dabei gewesen. Da kann man so seltsame Dinge sehen wie Kleindorsch,  zerquetschte Kleinfische aller Art die tagelang auf dem Kai vor sich hin stinken bis die Möwen geschafft haben alles aufzufressen.    

 Außerdem geht es hier nicht um mich sondern *wie* die Dorschquote und die Schonzeit für die Fischer aufgeweicht wird. 
Übrigens die Dorsche die an der 10 Meterline und flacher stehen, sind ebenfalls voll Laich.


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Zitat: "Da der Dorsch aber unterhalb einer Wassertiefe von 20 Metern laiche, ist der Schutz in den flachen Küstengewässern unnötig." Ulrike Rodust

 Also wenn ihr das nicht entsprechend vor den Kontrollorganen bei einer Kontrolle argumentieren könnt, dann ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich für meinen Teil halte mich weiterhin an die Regeln der höchsten Instanz und würde, wenn ich 5 Dorsche entnehmen wollte in den Küstengewässern auch 5 entnehmen. 
 Meine persönliche Meinug ist, dass auch die Entnahme von einen Dorsch pro Tag gereicht hätte, aber diejenigen die 5 entnehmen wollen, sollen dies gefälligst auch tun. Denn der Schutz in den Küstennahen Gewässer scheint ja unnötig.


----------



## Alex76 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

So, erstmal meinen Frust abgelassen und auf den Bericht der SPD Dame eine schöne Antwort geschrieben (auch wenn es nix bringt). Für die Trailer wird sicher auch noch ne Ausnahme kommen |uhoh:


----------



## offense80 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Man hätte es sich auch ganz einfach machen können und auch sollen. Von Januar bis Ende März KOMPLETTES Fangverbot für den Dorsch für ALLE!!! Angler, Kleibootfischer, Trawler, Hunde Katzen, Schwarze, Weiße, Männer Frauen..... dies würde auch viel leichter zu kontrollieren sein. Und sollte es ein Vergehen gegen diese Fischerei geben, müsste es zu wirklich drakonischen Strafen kommen, die egal ob Privatperson oder kommerzieller Seite RICHTIG weh tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich warte mal ab. Alle diejenigen, die jetzt schreiben, dass sie das Baglimit einhalten, möchte ich mal an "dem Tag ihres Lebens" sehen, wenn sie 5 Dorsche nach 20 Minuten haben. Das hatte ich letztes Jahr (zumindest im 1. Halbjahr) nicht nur einmal.

Dann stellt sich nämlich nur noch die Frage, gegen welche Regelung ich verstoße, es sei denn, ich fahre zurück in den Hafen.

1. Catch & Release
2. Ich fische weiter auf typischen "Dorschfanggründen"
3. Ich nutze weiter "typische Dorschköder" (dazu zählt neben dem Pilker auch ein geschleppter Blinker/ Wobbler und ggf. ein Wattwurm laut Melur)

Einzige Möglichkeit ist Plattfisch- und Hornhechtangeln auf einer Sandbank. Das ist die Realität dank des MELUR!

Heißt für die Kutterangler in solchen Fällen "Ende im Gelände", für Mietbootfahrer "ich fahre noch den Tank leer" und für alle anderen "Schön wars heute, wenn auch kurz"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

geht alles.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> *Tagesfangbegrenzung, mögliche Folgen*
> 
> *Der vorbildliche schützende Angelfischer in den Augen der Verbände:*
> ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich warte mal ab. Alle diejenigen, die jetzt schreiben, dass sie das Baglimit einhalten, möchte ich mal an "dem Tag ihres Lebens" sehen, wenn sie 5 Dorsche nach 20 Minuten haben. Das hatte ich letztes Jahr (zumindest im 1. Halbjahr) nicht nur einmal.
> 
> Dann stellt sich nämlich nur noch die Frage, gegen welche Regelung ich verstoße, es sei denn, ich fahre zurück in den Hafen.
> 
> ...





Klarer Fall, der normale Angelfischer schwenkt um auf Platte oder verstößt gegen Regel 1. Ganz easy.


Was Thomas da als normalen Angelfischer bzw. Angler bezeichnet, sehe ich komplett anders. Das ist für mich nur ein ganz normales A...loch und zeigt, dass das Baglimit richtig ist, kontrolliert und Verstöße sanktioniert werden müssen. 

In der Neustädter Bucht wird derzeit auch emsig kontrolliert und es wird dabei auch auf das Baglimit geachtet. Dürfte in Zukunft also den einen oder anderen "Normalo" erwischen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> dass das Baglimit richtig ist, kontrolliert und Verstöße sanktioniert werden müssen.



In SH gibt es noch keine Sanktionen bei einem Verstoß! Das Baglimit ist also richtig? Ok, Du scheinst einen Berufsfischer im Freundes- oder Familienkreis zu haben. Denn dem Bestand hilft es (nachweislich!) nicht.

@Bastido: Genau, ein (nicht zu unterschätzender) Teil der Angler bleibt zu Hause. Auf die von Dir angesprochene Doppelmoral zielte mein Posting ab...

Baglimit dran halten, aber z.B. beim Trolling ggf. Dorsche zurücksetzen. Verstoß A ist moralisch besser als Verstoß B? Wer legt das genau fest?

Das Baglimit ist für den Angler und den Dorsch von Arsxx!

Das zeigt sich jetzt einmal mehr. Die Berufsfischer dürfen sogar in der Schonzeit ihre Quoten voll machen und schaden dem Bestand. Warum? Weil sie Dorsche der Angler mitfangen dürfen. Hätte man sich an die 88% Kürzung gehalten, würden die Berufsfischer gar nicht rausfahren. Denn dann würden sie die Quote mit essbaren Dorschen nach der Laichzeit (weil die beim Verkauf mehr einbringen) ausfischen und nicht für Tiermehl...

Für mich steht Ulrike Rodust als Symbolfigur für den Untergang des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee!


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für mich steht Ulrike Rodust als Symbolfigur für den Untergang des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee!



Dem stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Aber die Dame doch nicht alleine, oder....
Das gibt es noch viele andere, denke ich.

Viele Hunde sind des Hasen (hier angler und Ostsee) tot


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber die Dame doch nicht alleine, oder....
> Das gibt es noch viele andere, denke ich.
> 
> Viele Hunde sind des Hasen (hier angler und Ostsee) tot



Als Symbolfigur finde ich Ulrike Rodust gut gewählt.

Um alle anderen Verantwortlichen zu benennen, reichen die Zeichen hier aber nicht aus...

Ulrike Rodust ist für mich definitiv eine der Hauptschuldigen! Alleine ihre in meinen Augen völlig arrogante Art gegenüber dem "kleinen, doofen Angler" aufzutreten.


Wenn wir unseren Enkelkindern dann vom Dorschangeln bis 2016 erzählen, können wir in 30 jahren sagen "und dann kam die Rodust". Finde ich gut...


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

hier hat einer ein angeblich aktuelles Bild der Kutter vor Fehmarn eingestellt, welche gerade fischen.
Genau 7 Kutter sind da aktuell unterwegs. Da gibt es wohl eine App wo mann so etwas sieht.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Das Bild mit den Dorschen ist wohl eher nicht aktuell. Der Fischer hat ein T-Shirt an.

Aber das sich derzeit östlich von Fehmarn Fischer tummeln, das geht aus den Daten von Marinetraffic.com schon sehr deutlich hervor


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Es ist genau, wie ich IMMER gesagt hatte bei dem Thema:
Worauf deutsche Angler beim Dorsch verzichten, räumen hauptsächlich ausländische Fischereien ab.....


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



bastido schrieb:


> Thomas, wie ich bei FB von der Europaabgeordneten gerade gelernt habe, liegt das alles nur an Deiner schlechten Laune. Außerdem gibt es wohl noch andere Interessen die sie vertritt als die der Angler. Welche das wohl sind? Die der Dorsche wohl eher nicht. Sehr bemerkenswert ist auch, den Hinweis auf die das gesamte Ökosystem schädigen Fangmethoden als unsachlich abzutun. Hier spricht die vollendete Ahnungslosigkeit.



Ahnungslosigkeit von der Sache die sind zu vertreten hätte!
|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



bastido schrieb:


> . Hier spricht die vollendete Ahnungslosigkeit.


Welche ich weder bei ihr, noch bei Ihrer Freundin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der DAFV-Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, noch deren Landesverbandskumpels aus MeckPomm und S-H jemals wirklich ernsthaft bezweifelt hätte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Thomas hat ja immer gewarnt, dass das Baglimit die deutschen Angler beschneidet und die dänischen Fischer davon profitieren. Von einigen hier und an anderer Stelle ja als Blabla und Panikmache abgetan, können wir aktuell das Ergebnis bewundern.

Ihr dürft gerne die Herkunft der Schiffe überprüfen- es sind Dänen...


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Das ist erst der Anfang,die Spitze vom Eisberg.......macht euch auf spannende Zeiten bereit.......


#h


----------



## offense80 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2017/keine-dorsch-schonzeit-fuer-kleine-kuestenfischerei/

Auch ich habe mir auf dieser Seite mal Luft mit einem Kommentar gemacht, und habe heute von Frau Rodust eine Antwort erhalten |bigeyes

Ich habe sie darauf hin gebeten, meinen Beitrag sowie ihre Antwort hier posten zu dürfen. Sobald ich das Ok von ihr bekomme, werde ich dies unmittelbar machen.


----------



## bombe220488 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Und unter Berufsfischern spricht man "das ist nicht so doll mit dem Dorsch"
...

Ich habe vorhin ein YouTube Video gesehen (Nordreportage oder sowas)  wo die Angler auch sagen das Baglimit sei sinnvoll... Da platzt mir der Kragen, die haben keine Ahnung und sowas wird im Fernsehen gezeigt....


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ja da wir schon mal was aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen von den fersehleuten, od er  die leute werden uberrumpelt...
Wenn ich eine Kamera sehe werde ich taubstumm.
Die machen aus dem gesagten eh was sie wollen


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe vorhin ein YouTube Video gesehen (Nordreportage oder sowas)  wo die Angler auch sagen das Baglimit sei sinnvoll...



warum sollte es nicht sinnvoll sein?
der dollpunkt ist doch, dass anglern sowas auferlegt wird während die berufsfischerei abgreift was abzugreifen ist.

bei der sache bleiben #6


----------



## Amigo-X (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Marinetraffic.com und noch besser ist Vesselfinder.com // bei Vesselfinder.com  (auch als App) sind die Trails am besten zu sehen. 
 Wenn 5 - 6 Kutter z.B. die Lübecker Bucht beackern ist von Neustadt bis Fehmarn die Bucht schachbrettartig abgemäht worden. Allerdings senden nicht alle Kutter AIS in Wirklichkeit sind es ein paar mehr. 
 In der Lübecker Bucht gibt es tiefe Rinnen über 20 m Wassertiefe und genau dort wird intensiv gefischt. Was da rausgeholt wird, dürfte jedem klar sein. Mit beginn der Schonzeit für Dorsch dürfte da niemand mehr zu sehen sein.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Verstehe ich das richtig? Meistens Dänen?
nun ja die denken, fischen wir erst vor der deutschen küste u d wenn da leer ist haben wir ja noch die dänische...

Oder liege ich da total verkehrt?


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Heuschrecken des Meeres!


----------



## Amigo-X (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Na ja, die 4 Trawler aus Heiligenhafen sind im Sommer in der Dänischen Nordsee unterwegs. Also wenn`s bei uns nix zu holen gibt. Gesehen in Thyboroen Hafen.


----------



## offense80 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Um die 20 Meter, und klar hatten die meisten schon Laich drin!



Dies war in einem anderen Thread gerade zu lesen. Ja genau SO stelle ich mir auch den gelungenen Schutz des Dorschbestandes vor Frau Dr. !!! Jetzt kommen noch die kommerziellen Kleinboote dazu, die von der Regelung ausgenommen werden sollen, und wenn der Bestand noch weiter zurück geht, wird es den Anglern am Ende KOMPLETT verboten auf Dorsch zu fischen.
Ein generelles Fangverbot für ALLE, ob Angler, Kleinboote, Trawler, Badewanne, Waschmaschine....halt für ALLE vom 01.01.-31.03. jeden Jahres und überall, und nicht nur in bestimmten Laichgebieten wäre wohl der einzig wahre RICHTIGE Schutz für den Dorsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die Aufhebung, die von vorneherein so geplant wird - mir wollte es ja keiner glauben am Anfang, dass hier Angler zu Gunsten der Fischerei verzichten sollen...

Vor lauter Schützerwahn gabs selbst unter Anglern noch Bejubler für die Anglerbeschränkung......

Ich wünsche euch kistenweise angelandete Dorsche mit rausquellendem Laich............


----------



## Amigo-X (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Bitteschön 

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...it-Fischer-erleichtert-ueber-Einschraenkungen

Und die Angler ? Freut euch auf eine leergefegte Ostsee dank Frau Rodust von der SPD !


----------



## ragbar (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Aufhebung, die von vorneherein so geplant wird - mir wollte es ja keiner glauben am Anfang, dass hier Angler zu Gunsten der Fischerei verzichten sollen...
> 
> Vor lauter Schützerwahn gabs selbst unter Anglern noch Bejubler für die Anglerbeschränkung......
> 
> ...



 Die Bejubler und Richtigfinder in D empfehlen ja, stattdessen auf Butt zu angeln, ist doch ne prima Alternative....
 Was machen die, wenn denen auch das noch genommen wird? 
 In manchen Nachbarländern würde sich kein Politiker mit solchen Verarsche-Aktionen ans Licht trauen, weil sonst die so zu Betroffenen gemachten um die Ecke kommen könnten, um denen ihre Wut plakativ zu machen; vorsichtig formuliert.

 Nun kann man Deutschen jeden ****** verfüttern, weil die so schön gefügig sind. Da darf sogar eine völlig Ahnungslose Gesetze und Erlasse gegen jedes Augenmaß und Gerechtigkeitsempfinden durchdrücken.


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Aufhebung, die von vorneherein so geplant wird - mir wollte es ja keiner glauben am Anfang, dass hier Angler zu Gunsten der Fischerei verzichten sollen...
> 
> Vor lauter Schützerwahn gabs selbst unter Anglern noch Bejubler für die Anglerbeschränkung......
> 
> ...


Genau! alles vorher geplant von diesen Reptilienmenschen die sich als Politiker ausgeben. Das ganze war sowieso nur ein Plan um von den Chemtrails abzulenken.


Ich bin übrigens immer noch pro Baglimit. Es gab hier vor einigen Jahren mal ein Thread über Gastkarten in der sich die Mehrheit gegen Gastkartenvergabe positioniert hat. Warum sollten also die gleichen Leute an die Ostsee kommen und Unmengen an Dorsch einpacken. Und für die einheimischen reichen 5 Fische locker aus.


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die Untätigkeit Deutscher Angler macht mich Sprachlos. 
Und diese Ulrike Rodust lacht sich eins und geht zur Tagesordnung über. 
Schön verarschen lassen wir uns.


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Für weitere deutliche Kürzungen der Dorschquoten!
Für ein Baglimit, dass uns die Fleischmacher vom Hals hält und deutliche Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung!
Gegen Ausnahmeregelungen für die Berufsfischerei, egal welcher Größe!


----------



## rippi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> Für weitere deutliche Kürzungen der Dorschquoten!
> Für ein Baglimit, dass uns die Fleischmacher vom Hals hält und deutliche Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung!
> Gegen Ausnahmeregelungen für die Berufsfischerei, egal welcher Größe!


Genau so muss das.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ich glaube das es einige zeit dauert bis eine neue Generation meeres- bzw. Kutterangler nach gewachsen ist.
Die Ausfahrten beginnen dann zwischen 9 Uhr und mittags.
Dann folgt die 2 -3 stündige fahrt mit frühstücks und mittagsbuffet.
Im fanggebiet wird dann das super hytec gerät fertig gemacht und etwa nie Stunde geangelt.  Das selfie mit dem Kapitän und dem maßigen Dorsch darf nicht fehlen.
Baglimit erreicht oder nicht gehts dann mit Musik Begleitung und nachmittagskuchen und Kaffee wieder zurück.
Als Zusatz Leistung wird dann noch ein abendbuffet geboten.
Und alle sagen: eine Seefahrt die ist lustig.
Der Fisch wird natürlich im Hafen sofort an den zuständigen vertreter der berufsfischer übergeben, damit die ihre Quoten auch erreichen.

Leider werden die kutter der ostsee nicht so lange überleben, bis sich diese neue Art des angeln durchgesetzt hat. Und das Geld die kutter so partygerecht umzurüsten hat auch keiner der Eigner.

So jetzt genug phantasiert und ende der Satire


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> Für weitere deutliche Kürzungen der Dorschquoten!
> Für ein Baglimit, dass uns die Fleischmacher vom Hals hält und deutliche Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung!
> Gegen Ausnahmeregelungen für die Berufsfischerei, egal welcher Größe!



wir würden alle deine Forderungen nicht brauchen, wenn wir nicht schon wieder nur einfach wegschauen würden und nicht begreifen wie hier eine Hintertür aufgemacht wurde, um die letzten Dorsche aus der Ostsee zu ziehen.
Was willst du noch stärker beschränken, wenn nichts mehr da ist!
Aber was soll es, sind so oder so immer die gleichen Diskussionen hier.
Angler gegen Angler. Nur so klappt es mit der bescheuerten Politik gegen uns. 
Bin dann mal Plötzen am Teltowkanal angeln.


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Zander, ich habe meine Fangmenge schon vor sehr vielen Jahren deutlich reduziert und das auf meinen Booten auch gegenüber Mitanglern konsequent durchgesetzt. Ich habe mitunter viele Dorsche gefangen aber schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr als 5 davon an einem Tag mitgenommen. Wozu auch? Frisch schmecken sie eh besser. Den Schuh ziehe ich mir also nicht an. 

Knurrhahn hat leider recht! 
Gerade hier im AB, dem Treffpunkt der Diplomnörgler mit Ausnahmegenehmigung nach Presseinformationspflicht, wo man gerne vollmundig anprangert und sich gleichzeitig den Arsch platt sitzt, ist diese Kritik mehr als nur berechtigt.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Richtig, weg mit den Fleischmachern. Deswegen sollten sogenannte einheimische Angler an der Ostsee max. 5 Dorsche im Quartal fangen dürfen und nicht am Tag. Damit fangen die dann auch nicht mehr als Angler aus fernen Bundesländern. Gleichberechtigung muß schon sein.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Das finde ich nicht Ok.
Wenn man schon da wohnt..
Soll man es auch nutzen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Einheimische 50 Bootstage a 5 Dorsche 
= 250 im Jahr

Touris 5 Urlaubstage (weil er nicht so gut angeln kann) a 3 Dorsche 
= 15 im Jahr

Wer "plündert" hier?

Und wenn Angler (ob Einheimische oder Touris) so doof sind und Verbandler wählen und bezahlen, die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen und wo der Verzicht deutscher Angler hauptsächlich dänischen Fischern zu Gute kommt, dann habens eigentlich weder Touris noch Einheimische verdient, überhaupt im Meer zu angeln...


----------



## mefofänger (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

leute mal ganz ehrlich sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen bringt auch nichts. die energie sollte man nutzen um endlich mal eine vernünftige lobby aufzubauen. damit so etwas nicht mehr passiert: reglemtierung der angler!!!! mfg#6


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> ......Ich habe mitunter viele Dorsche gefangen aber schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr als 5 davon an einem Tag mitgenommen.



"Aussortieren" ist jetzt aber auch für Dich vorbei! 
Nach 5 Gefangenen ist jetzt Schluß oder gilt das für Dich nicht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> "Aussortieren" ist jetzt aber auch für Dich vorbei!
> Nach 5 Gefangenen ist jetzt Schluß oder gilt das für Dich nicht?



"Aussortieren" ist in SH nach Ansicht vom MELUR schon immer verboten! Jeder mach sich halt seine Regelungen, wie er es für richtig hält. Ist genau das vielleicht ein Grund, warum die Regelungenn auch immer härter werden?

Das größte Problem ist doch, dass ein Angler dem Anderen den Fisch nicht gönnt. Gilt auch für die Ostsee. Wenn ich als "Einheimischer" einen "meiner Pläte" anfahre und fange, kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Boote sich direkt hinter Dir in die Drift legen, so dass Du die Drift nicht noch einmal fahren kannst.

Gut, anschließend im Abstand von 10 Metern mit 30 Knoten vorbeifahren, verstehen die dann schon.

Einer will ein Mindestmaß von 35cm, der nächste 50cm, einer will Laichdorsch, der nächste eine Schonzeit usw. Wie soll man die unter einem Hut bekommen? Wenn die Angler dann noch einen Verstoß nach dem anderen gegen gültige Gesetze/ Verordnungen im Internet durch die Welt posaunen und nur ihre persönlichen Regelungen als gültige Rechtsprechung ansehen und als die richtigen empfinden und im WWW posten, wundert man sich über schärfere Gesetze.

Nein, wir Angler sollten uns einig sein, dass Gesetze für alle gelten! Wenn wir andere Gesetze wollen, dann müssen wir kämpfen. Wir benötigen eine Lobby und nicht einen DAFV. Von der Kohle der letzten Jahre hätte man mit vernünftigen Leuten sicherlich ein Baglimit - wie es jetzt ist - verhindern können.

Zurücklehnen und nicht machen und zugleich im Netz meckern, sorgt nicht für die Abschaffung des Baglimits. Dafür muss man aber vom Sofa runter und etwas tun...

Fakt ist, dass viele ihr persönliches "Angelgesetz" haben und als das einzig richtige ansehen. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, dann aber über andere herfallen, die sich auch nicht an Gesetze halten (oder gar rechtmäßig einen 38'er Dorsch mitnehmen), geht gar nicht!


----------



## Cerebellum (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Dass Jeder fängt soviel er will geht nicht, die Kontrolle der Fangmenge ist sehr aufwändig, sinnvoll stelle ich mir Bereiche vor in denen jegliche Fischerei verboten ist, idealerweise Bereiche in denen auch Laichplätze liegen. Das ließe sich mit modernen Mitteln problemlos überwachen (Radar).
Ich habe mal gehört das es so in der Karibik gelungen ist die Fischbestände nachhaltig wieder zu stabilisieren, nicht nur in den Verbotszonen sondern auch drum herum. Die Male die ich an der Küste kontrolliert worden bin kann ich zählen, meist in DK oder beim Heringsangeln, es müsste schon ein großer Personalaufwand betrieben werden um richtig zu kontrollieren (die Rechnung würden bzw. werden die Angler präsentiert bekommen).
Sinnvoll wäre m.E. ferner die Kapitäne der Angelkutter verantwortlich für die Einhaltung der Schonmaße zu machen, das komplette Zerlegen der Fische könnte ggf. ebenfalls an Bord verboten werden, die Kontrolleure müssten also nicht am Filet schätzen sondern könnten von Kopf bis Schwanz messen. Die Angler könnten an Land filetieren und der Kutter dem Abfall bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit raus nehmen.
Die Strafen müssten empfindlich sein, dann hätten die Kapitäne ein Interesse darauf zu achten das Schonmaße eingehalten werden.
Meine Erfahrungen beim Kutterangeln sind diesbezüglich leider nicht besonders gut, gern wurden kleine Dorsche zu Wittlingen erklärt damit man sie noch mitnehmen konnte, das kümmerte die Besatzung nicht (und die haben es mitbekommen).

Eine weitere (unpopuläre) Überlegung wäre nicht nur ein Mindestmaß sondern auch ein Höchstmaß zu haben, große Fische Laichen mehr und haben bessere Chancen sich erneut fortzupflanzen als die die grade so geschlechtsreif sind.

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## yukonjack (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Gruß vom Kleinhirn



ist ja fast alles richtig was du schreibst. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, die Flotte läuft in Heiligenhafen ein. Hunderte Angler fangen an ihre 5 Kapitalen Dorsche zu filetieren#d#d#d


----------



## Cerebellum (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Stimmt, ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass es einfach ist, aber so kann man konsequent handeln ohne das Leute sich rausreden das  sie so doof filetieren dass die Filets so klein sind.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

@Fisherbandit1000:


> "Aussortieren" ist in SH nach Ansicht vom MELUR schon immer verboten!  Jeder mach sich halt seine Regelungen, wie er es für richtig hält. Ist  genau das vielleicht ein Grund, warum die Regelungenn auch immer härter  werden?


Lemcke vom MELUR kann viel schreiben; relevant sind jedoch die Gesetze und Verordnungen in eurem Bundesland. (Praxishinweise: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/faqDorschfangbegrenzung.html, Unfug meines Erachtens bzgl. Sanktionsmöglichkeiten, 50000€ äußerst unrealistisch).

Bisher existiert in SH kein explizites Entnahmegebot (vergleiche Bayerisches Fischereigesetz). Laut LFischG SH §39 (1) Punkt 3 ist lediglich Angeln, das "Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist" verboten.
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/gesetzeVerordnungen.html

D.h. unzulässig wäre, wenn du mit Vorsatz alle Fische zurücksetzt, bzw. wenn du ein Entnahmelimit erreicht hast und du trotzdem weiter spezifisch diese Fischart beangelst.

Wenn du noch nicht das Limit erreicht hast, Fische entnehmen willst und z.B. einen knapp maßigen Dorsch fängst, kannst du meines Erachtens diesen straffrei zurücksetzen und weiterhin auf Dorsch angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Das ist eben der Unterschied:
Deine Meinung oder die von einem Beamten der Regierung, der dafür zuständig ist..

Wird dann Gericht geklärt, wenn Du ein Bußgeld nicht bezahlen willst..


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



> Das ist eben der Unterschied:
> Deine Meinung oder die von einem Beamten der Regierung, der dafür zuständig ist..
> 
> Wird dann Gericht geklärt, wenn Du ein Bußgeld nicht bezahlen willst..


Richtig, beachte: oben genannter Fall wird weder vom Praxisleitfaden (MELUR) erwähnt, noch wäre er ein Verstoß gegen §39 LFischG oder TierSchG §1 (vernünftiger Grund gegeben), §17 (keine erheblichen Schmerzen/Leiden). Sanktionsmöglichkeiten daher kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> Dass Jeder fängt soviel er will geht nicht, die Kontrolle der Fangmenge ist sehr aufwändig, sinnvoll stelle ich mir Bereiche vor in denen jegliche Fischerei verboten ist, idealerweise Bereiche in denen auch Laichplätze liegen. Das ließe sich mit modernen Mitteln problemlos überwachen (Radar).
> Ich habe mal gehört das es so in der Karibik gelungen ist die Fischbestände nachhaltig wieder zu stabilisieren, nicht nur in den Verbotszonen sondern auch drum herum. Die Male die ich an der Küste kontrolliert worden bin kann ich zählen, meist in DK oder beim Heringsangeln, es müsste schon ein großer Personalaufwand betrieben werden um richtig zu kontrollieren (die Rechnung würden bzw. werden die Angler präsentiert bekommen).
> Sinnvoll wäre m.E. ferner die Kapitäne der Angelkutter verantwortlich für die Einhaltung der Schonmaße zu machen, das komplette Zerlegen der Fische könnte ggf. ebenfalls an Bord verboten werden, die Kontrolleure müssten also nicht am Filet schätzen sondern könnten von Kopf bis Schwanz messen. Die Angler könnten an Land filetieren und der Kutter dem Abfall bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit raus nehmen.
> Die Strafen müssten empfindlich sein, dann hätten die Kapitäne ein Interesse darauf zu achten das Schonmaße eingehalten werden.
> ...




Top Beitrag, danke dafür! 



@fisherbandit
Vieles aus Deinem Beitrag würde ich sofort unterschreiben. Das war zuletzt nicht immer so, aber dieses Mal sind wir uns weitestgehend einig.

@butt
Populismus ist ja gerade angesagt aber ich würde sogar mitziehen,  sofern ich im Gegenzug in Norditalien, also südlich der Elbe, die gleichen Privilegien genieße und einfach mal 5 schöne Bafos oder Äschen, die ja größtenteils eh "nur" aus Besatz stammen, mitnehmen darf. Und bevor ich es vergesse, ich erwarte natürlich auch die dafür erforderliche Zugangsberechtigung per Kreditkarte im Internet erwerben zu können und zwar annähernd vollumfänglich, versteht sich von selbst oder?

@zander
Weißt Du was Dir im Fischhandel als frisch verkauft wird? Acht Tage bei Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt sind noch "frisch".
Ich habe es noch nicht getestet aber um die Feage zu beantworten: Ja, ich kann 5 Dorsche in 8 Tagen frisch verwerten.

@ Thomas
Die Rechnung mag auf einige zutreffen, diejenigen sortiere ich aber in die gleiche Fleischmacherschublade ein. Egal ob Anreiner oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Die Leute verstehen es einfach nicht Thomas!

Wenn der Fischereiaufsichtsbeamte sagt, dass war C&R oder Du hast beim Baglimit seiner Meinung nach weiterhin gezielt Dorsch befsicht, dann schreibt er eine OWiAnzeige. D.h. zahlen oder gegen klagen.

Jetzt kommt in der Regel der Standardsatz "Ich klage, ich habe ja eine Rechtsschutzversicherung". An dieser Stelle empfehle ich dann jeden, sich die Versicherungsbedingungen durchzulesen. Beim Überschreiten des Baglimits und gezieltem weiterfischen auf Dorsch (wenn so in der Anzeige formuliert), wird die RSV die Kosten wegen Vorsatz (unterstellt diese Euch dann nämlich) nicht übernehmen. Dann sollte man für die erste 3 Briefe des Rechtsanwaltes schon einmal 1000.- Euro beiseite legen. Ich habe hier (zwar nicht in Bezug auf das Baglimit) gerade einen aktuellen vergleichbaren Vorgang in Bezug auf die RSV liegen...

Und das die Jungs in SH das verfolgen und ernst meinen, kann man sich gerne auf deren Seite durchlesen. Da steht sogar was für die gezieltes Dorschangeln ist... Da reicht ein "typischer Dorschgrund" und Wattis als Köder ==> Anzeige!

Ich wäre in SH vorsichtig. Frag doch mal, wie zur Zeit die Kontrollen an der Küste sind. Täglich werden die Angelboote kontrolliert (wenn das Wetter für kleinboote geeignet ist).


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

In dem Bundesland sieht mich aus Bayern niemand mehr!


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

@Fisherbandit1000:
Es geht nicht um das Überschreiten vom Baglimit, sondern ob jeder maßige Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss.
Lese u.a. die Ausführungen von Rechtsanwalt Elmar Weber zum Thema Tageslimit:
http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html

Fall c)

Klar, wenn man die Aussagen von Lemcke so blind hinnimmt, entspricht es einem Abknüppelgebot (nicht nur für Dorsch, sondern alle Fischarten in SH). Aber es besteht eine Diskrepanz zwischen seinen Ausführungen und dem tatsächlichen Gesetz.

Euer Verband hätte sich wehren müssen gegen solche Aussagen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Wir sind zu viert. Rechnen darfst Du selber.


----------



## ragbar (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Lies die Beiträge nicht-biste nicht genervt. Oder machs wie ich.Ignorierliste


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Euer Verband hätte sich wehren müssen gegen solche Aussagen.




Wir sprechen hier vom LSFV-SH!!!!!!!!!

Die wissen noch nicht mal wie man wehren schreibt ....

Nur Angler ärgern und schurigeln, da sind die gut....

:g:g:g


----------



## mefofänger (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

|good:





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> "Aussortieren" ist in SH nach Ansicht vom MELUR schon immer verboten! Jeder mach sich halt seine Regelungen, wie er es für richtig hält. Ist genau das vielleicht ein Grund, warum die Regelungenn auch immer härter werden?
> 
> Das größte Problem ist doch, dass ein Angler dem Anderen den Fisch nicht gönnt. Gilt auch für die Ostsee. Wenn ich als "Einheimischer" einen "meiner Pläte" anfahre und fange, kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Boote sich direkt hinter Dir in die Drift legen, so dass Du die Drift nicht noch einmal fahren kannst.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMueller (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Wenn ich so einige Posts hier durchlese komme ich zu dem Schluss, daß Angler nun denken sollen sie wären die Ursache für den Dorschrückgang.#d Wie Angler am besten kontrolliert werden können oder gar sich gegenseitig kontrollieren und und und.... . Selbstzerfleischung par´exellance.#d#d
Die Ursache ist aber die kommerzielle Fischerei die seit Jahrzehnten zuviel entnimmt. Das sollte bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht vergessen werden !!
Ich las hier das Schutzzonen in der Karibik was gebracht hätten. Das wird stimmen, bezog sich aber auf Überfischung. Wie bitte ist es dann zu verstehen das mit der Ostseeangelei in Verbindung zu setzen. Aber in dem Post ging es auch hauptsächlich um Anglerkontrolle und Ideen diese weiter zu reglementieren #q
Fällt mir nur noch eins zu ein. Angler brauchen keine Feinde. Es gibt genug andere Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



UMueller schrieb:


> Fällt mir nur noch eins zu ein. Angler brauchen keine Feinde. Es gibt genug andere Angler.


Weil die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei um DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm als Naturschutzverbände auch meinten, Angler wären mitschuld...

Dann wurde sich zum eine nicht gewehrt, sondern noch selber Einschränkungsvorschläge gemacht und zum anderen gibts ja genügend in Verbänden organisierte Angelfischer, die den Dreck ihrer Verbände auch noch glauben und weiter verbreiten...

Die paar wenigen positiven Ausnahmen (Initiative, AVN, LAV S-A etc. ) kamen zu spät und zu leise...

Es werden da weiter Einschränkungen kommen, da würd ich wetten (für  Angler, nicht für Fischerei)....

Da die Angler sichs aber gefallen lassen und trotzdem immer weiter ihre Verbände wählen und finanzieren, die das angerichtet bzw. nicht verhindert haben, ist eben der Leidensdruck noch nicht groß genug..

Einschränkungen für Angler bei Mefo kommt als näxtes, dann Laichfischangeln (Hering, Hornhecht) und Plattfischmanagement bedeutet nicht, dass es am Ende des Tages besser wird beim Buttangeln.......

Man wird sehen, ob und wann angefangen wird, sich wirklich zu wehren...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Ihr muesst euch mal die veroeffentlichung anschauen 
Oceana baltic fisheries report als pdf

Schaut euch mal die statistik an wieviele schleppfischerei betrieben wird.

Kein wunder das es kaum noch Dorsch gibt

Ich forder das das Mindestmass von 38 cm auf 50 cm fuer alle gesetzt wird und nur stellnetze benutzt werden.
Angelich haben wir knapp 1000 davon in der westlichen Ostsee in Deutschland im Jahr 2010!


----------



## mefofänger (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Ihr muesst euch mal die veroeffentlichung anschauen
> Oceana baltic fisheries report als pdf
> 
> Schaut euch mal die statistik an wieviele schleppfischerei betrieben wird.
> ...





genau meine meinung :vik:#6:viks.: organisieren ist die lösung. um solche vernüftigen vorschläge durch zu setzen. mfg


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Thomas:


> Wir sprechen hier vom LSFV-SH!!!!!!!!!
> Die wissen noch nicht mal wie man wehren schreibt ....
> Nur Angler ärgern und schurigeln, da sind die gut....


Das ist mir bewusst, dein subjektives Ranking der Angelfischerverbände ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, sie haben sich die Pole-Position redlich verdient.

--

Die Behörden schüren Ängste, schreiben voneinander ab und scheinen sich überbieten zu wollen. Siehe dazu die aktuelle FAQ vom LALLF (MV):
http://www.lallf.de/Verhalten%20beim%20Angeln.123.0.html
"[..]M-V kann eine Geldbuße bis zu 75.000 Euro erhoben werden[..]"


----------



## Erdmännchen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Ihr muesst euch mal die veroeffentlichung anschauen
> Oceana baltic fisheries report als pdf
> 
> Schaut euch mal die statistik an wieviele schleppfischerei betrieben wird.
> ...


Dann hätte ich ja viel Spaß in der Brandung. Ich entnehme selbst auch nur sehr selektiv, kleiner als 42 nur, wenn es wirklich sehr schlecht läuft und ich weder zu Hause noch an dem Abend Fisch habe. Aber Fische über die 50cm vom Ufer aus sind dann doch die große Ausnahme, die Fische haben meist eine Größe von 35-50cm. Sicher, wenn man mit dem Schiff oder Bellyboat rausfährt kann man in größerer Tiefe fangen und so auch größere Fische fangen, man sollte jedoch nicht den Fehler machen, von sich und seinen Möglichkeiten auf andere zu schließen und daraus Forderungen ableiten. Mit 50cm Mindestmaß kann man die Fischerei vom Land, zumindest in meiner Region, nahezu komplett vergessen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



UMueller schrieb:


> (...) Wie Angler am besten kontrolliert werden können oder gar sich gegenseitig kontrollieren und und und.... . Selbstzerfleischung par´exellance.#d#d
> (...) Aber in dem Post ging es auch hauptsächlich um Anglerkontrolle und Ideen diese weiter zu reglementieren #q
> Fällt mir nur noch eins zu ein. Angler brauchen keine Feinde. Es gibt genug andere Angler.



Angler brauchen keine Feinde? Nö, wir haben ja Verbände...

Die Strafen bei Verstössen gegen das Baglimit können gar nicht hoch genug sein, Kontrollen wünsche ich mir täglich für jeden Angler! Erst dann wird der letzte Angler aufwachen und die Verbände endlich Druck von der Basis bekommen und gezwungen werden, Leistung für uns Angler zu erbringen!

Deshalb fordere ich mehr Einschränkungen, höhere Strafen und mehr Kontrollen! Wenn sich dann Widerstand von den Anglern und Verbänden auftun würde, hätten wir noch eine Chance in 20 Jahren angeln zu dürfen...


----------



## knaacki2000 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Fakt ist, um die Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee steht es nicht zum Besten.

Natürlich ist es nicht schön, wenn einen das Gefühl beschleicht, dass insbesondere wir Angler von Beschränkungen betroffen sind.

Aber jetzt immer nur auf die Ungerechtigkeit zu verweisen und mit dem Finger auf die anderen zu zeigen hilft auch nicht wirklich.

Aktuell sieht es auf den Angelkuttern so aus:

Es wird gefangen.
Die ersten drei Dorsche werden abgeschlagen.
Folgt ein vierter Dorsch - etwas größer - schwupps, wird der kleinste über Bord manövriert.....und das ist KEIN Einzelfall gewesen.
Die Kutterbesatzung schaut weg - wollen ja die Angler nicht vergraulen.
Und DIESE "ANGLER" werden dafür sorgen, dass die Einschränkungen für uns Angler - bis hin zum völligen Verbot des Dorschfangs - weiter zunehmen werden.....

Sorry, ich finde diese Regelung auch nicht nur toll - aber das aktuelle Verhalten diverser "Sportfischer" auf den Kuttern finde ich unmöglich, verwerflich und einfach nur Panne


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, um die Dorschbestände in der westlichen Ostsee steht es nicht zum Besten.
> 
> Natürlich ist es nicht schön, wenn einen das Gefühl beschleicht, dass insbesondere wir Angler von Beschränkungen betroffen sind.
> 
> Aber jetzt immer nur auf die Ungerechtigkeit zu verweisen (...)



Alle Beschränkungen für Angler helfen dem Dorsch nicht, denn wir sind nicht die Ursache für den schlechten Zustand der Bestände! Wir sind das Opfer für die Verursacher (Berufsfischer).

Wir Angler dürfen erst Einschränkungen akzeptieren, wenn die Verursacher an der Kette liegen!

Meine zwei Lieblingsfragen an Politik und Wissenschaft wurden mir noch nicht einmal beantwortet, obwohl ich diese mindestens 15 mal per Mail verschickt habe:

Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für Angler - wenn Berufsfischer weiter wie bisher fischen dürften - erholen?

Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für Berufsfischer - wenn Anglerr weiter wie bisher (also auch ihne Baglimit) angeln dürften - erholen?

Die Antwort ist die Wahheit und somit der Freispruch für uns Angler. Da kann jeder Angler 20 Dorsche am Tag fangen. In 5 Jahren würden wir denken das wären Heringsschwärme auf dem Echolot...


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Die ersten drei Dorsche werden abgeschlagen.
> Folgt ein vierter Dorsch - etwas größer - schwupps, wird der kleinste über Bord manövriert.....und das ist KEIN Einzelfall gewesen.



Tja, solche Leute werden hier gebetsmühlenartig als ganz normale Angler betitelt und dadurch in ihrem tuen auch noch bestärkt.
Asoziales Gesindel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> würden sich die dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen fangverbot für berufsfischer - wenn anglerr weiter wie bisher (also auch ihne baglimit) angeln dürften - erholen?
> 
> Die antwort ist die wahheit und somit der freispruch für uns angler. Da kann jeder angler 20 dorsche am tag fangen. In 5 jahren würden wir denken das wären heringsschwärme auf dem echolot...


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## boot (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Findling schrieb:


> Tja, solche Leute werden hier gebetsmühlenartig als ganz normale Angler betitelt und dadurch in ihrem tuen auch noch bestärkt.
> Asoziales Gesindel.



Alles hat seinen Grund, natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn einige sowas machen. 

Asozial Gesindel würde ich es nicht gleich schimpfen, das Gesindel findest du in der Politik #d


----------



## torstenhtr (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

@Fisherbandit1000:


> Meine zwei Lieblingsfragen an Politik und Wissenschaft wurden mir noch nicht einmal beantwortet, obwohl ich diese mindestens 15 mal per Mail verschickt habe:


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der ICES hatte schon diese Szenarien untersucht, hat dich niemand darauf verwiesen? 
Siehe dazu:
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2016/Special_Requests/EU_Western_Baltic_cod_forecast_scenarios.pdf

Damit können deine Fragen beantwortet werden.



> Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für Angler - wenn Berufsfischer weiter wie bisher fischen dürften - erholen?


Szenario c2:
Der kommerzielle Fang würde sich leicht erhöhen von aktuell ca. 8t auf 15t bis 2024, die Biomasse von ca. 20kt auf 35kt.



> Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für Berufsfischer - wenn Anglerr weiter wie bisher (also auch ihne Baglimit) angeln dürften - erholen?


Szenario b1:
Anglerfänge würden sich im Schnitt fast verdoppeln, die Biomasse auf über 100kt in diesem Zeitraum anwachsen.



> Die Antwort ist die Wahheit und somit der Freispruch für uns Angler. Da kann jeder Angler 20 Dorsche am Tag fangen.
> In 5 Jahren würden wir denken das wären Heringsschwärme auf dem Echolot...


Das wäre evtl. etwas übertrieben, aber das 2. Szenario wäre zum Aufbau eines Dorschbestands deutlich überlegen.

Allerdings sind solche Vorhersagen mit Vorsicht zu genießen; das ist ähnlich einer Wettervorhersage. In diesem Fall auch nur dann gegeben, wenn Fischer/Angler die wesentlichen Einflussfaktoren für die Bestandsentwicklung sind.
Nur es ist zu bezweifeln, das die Wissenschaft wirklich die Populationsdynamik verstanden hat und nicht andere Faktoren wie der Klimawandel Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Da macht einer was: 

http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...gegen-die-dorschquote-kaempft-id16025276.html


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

jaja früher gab es in der Brandung noch regelmäßig Dorsche die waren so groß das sie unsere Rutenständer umgerissen haben,,,, also stimmt wirklich ! ist locker 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit1000:
> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, der ICES hatte schon diese Szenarien untersucht, hat dich niemand darauf verwiesen?
> Siehe dazu:
> http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2016/Special_Requests/EU_Western_Baltic_cod_forecast_scenarios.pdf
> ...



Selbstverständlich hat man mich auf die "Studie" verwiesen. Doch ist diese Studie leider nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie geschrieben steht. Denn auch hier geht es zum Vorteil der Berufsfischer aus.

Hast Du den dezenten Hinweis "F as in 2016" gelesen? Wollen wir jetzt über Anglerfänge in 2016 spekulieren, wenn man die stumpf hochgerechnet hat? Bei rückläufiger Biomasse gehen die Fänge der Angler (zumindest in der Realität, nicht aber für die Wissenschaft!) zurück, die Fänge der Berufsfischer bleiben davon jedoch (noch) unberührt. Es sind keine Einschränkungen für Angler (Baglimit) berücksichtigt und auch keine Quotenerhöhung bei den Berufsfischern bei verbesserten Beständen. Also alles nur für die Tonne!

Deshalb hat mir niemand meine Fragen beantworten können. 

"Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für  Angler - wenn Berufsfischer weiter wie bisher fischen dürften - erholen?" D.h. Quote nach der Entwicklung der Bestände angepassst, sprich Schleppnetz bis zum erbrechen! Das ist die Realität...

Die Bestände würden sich nicht erholen, wenn die Quote weiterhin angepasst werden würde. Dafür sorgt die Politik.

Gerne erkläre ich Dir aber auch noch einmal ein paar Hintergründe zu der Theorie zum ICES!

Der ICES ist bei der Vorhersage der Elternbestandsgröße im Jahr 2018 von  durchschnittlichem Fortpflanzungserfolg im Jahr 2016 ausgegangen, *also etwa 10  mal mehr als im Jahr 2015*. Abschätzungen zur Größe des Bestandes im Jahr 2019 hat der ICES nicht  gemacht.

Die *Unsicherheit* in der Schätzung der Größe des Elternbestandes  ist sehr hoch, *mit mehr als +/-50% für 2016 *(ICES 2016c Tabelle 8.3.4.11) und *noch höher für 2018*. Die Vorhersagen müssen meistens nach unten  korrigiert werden. Fest steht aber, dass aufgrund des sehr schwachen Jahrgangs  von 2015 und der fortgesetzten Fischerei, im Jahr 2018 nur sehr wenige  dreijährige Elterntiere an der Fortpflanzung teilnehmen werden. Ältere Dorsche  gibt es fast gar nicht und die Zweijährigen haben geringe Fruchtbarkeit. Daher  ist es leider sehr wahrscheinlich, dass im Jahr 2019 der Nachwuchs wieder  ausfällt und die verbleibende stark verkürzte Altersstruktur eine Erholung des  Bestandes sehr schwer machen wird.

Es gibt wegen der starken Überfischung kaum noch große Dorsche. Wegen der viel  zu hohen fischereilichen Sterblichkeit ist die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit zu  gering. Der zu kleine Elternbestand besteht also überwiegend aus *wenig  fruchtbaren Erst-Laichern.* Der Fang von kleinen Dorschen hat überdies zu einer  künstlichen Selektion von frühreifen Dorschen geführt: während in den 90ziger  Jahren nur etwa 35% der Zweijährigen geschlechtsreif waren, so sind es seit 2009  65-70%. Die kommerzielle Fischerei landet hauptsächlich zwei bis dreijährige Dorsche an, also wird dadurch der Bestand an Elterntieren drastisch eingeschränkt. Davor warnen die Wissenschaftler seit Jahren. 2015 hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht. Jetzt räumt die Berufsfischerei das ab, was noch vorhanden ist. Glaubst Du wirklich die Theorie und die Zahlen aus der Studie? 

*Der Dorsch befindet sich im Übrigen seit 1994 außerhalb von sicheren biologischen Grenzen. 

*Daran haben die Angler schuld? 
So schön, wenn eine Studie im Netz als die Wahrheit und richtig empfunden wird. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man die Studie schon als "Fakenews" kennzeichnen sollte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Sehr gute Idee, Fisherbandit1000!!

Das, was die Elfenbeintürmler von Thünen, Helmholtz und in Europa abseiern, sowie das was von den Verbänden der Angleverhinderer um DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm kommt, gleich als Fake-News kennzeichnen...

Ich habe ja auch das Material bekommen und kann (bzw. muss) Dir leider zustimmen:
Angler wurden auf der ganzen Linie von Wissenschaft wie Verbänden zu Gunsten der Berufsfischerei kalt und massiv verarscht..


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

ihr habt echt alle ne macke...!#q

unglaublich hier...bitte lösch mich-ich ertrag´s nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Cerebellum (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

@ UMueller ich meinte Verbotszonen jeglicher Fischerei, also logischerweise auch und zu allererst der Berufsfischerei. 
Bei den Kontrollen geht es mir um die Einhaltung der Schonmaße, die halte ich, anders als das Baglimit, für weiterhin sinnvoll. Wenn der Kapitän hier in die Verantwortung genommen würde hielte ich das für Sinnvoll, dann hat er ein Interesse das Schonmaß durchzusetzen. Bislang wurde auf den Kuttern die ich besucht habe von der Besatzung ignoriert wenn untermaßige Fische abgeschlagen wurden. Das ist nicht in Ordnung, oder siehst Du das anders?
mfG Cerebellum


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Habe sogar schon erlebt das gemeckert wurde wenn untermaßige zurückgesetzt wurden.


----------



## UMueller (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> ich meinte Verbotszonen jeglicher Fischerei, also logischerweise auch und zu allererst der Berufsfischerei.
> Das wäre gut. Ich befürchte allerdings das eher Angelverbotszonen durchgesetzt werden und für Fischer Ausnahmen gemacht werden.
> Bei den Kontrollen geht es mir um die Einhaltung der Schonmaße, die halte ich, anders als das Baglimit, für weiterhin sinnvoll. Wenn der Kapitän hier in die Verantwortung genommen würde hielte ich das für Sinnvoll, dann hat er ein Interesse das Schonmaß durchzusetzen.
> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher das der Käpt´n jeden kleineren Dorsch  nachmessen soll |uhoh:#d
> ...



Wir Angler sind doch schon beim Baglimit verarscht worden.


----------



## torstenhtr (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



> Deshalb hat mir niemand meine Fragen beantworten können.


Danke für die Information. Dir wurden die Fragen also beantwortet, jedoch bewertest du die Antworten für dich subjektiv als unglaubwürdig. 



> Selbstverständlich hat man mich auf die "Studie" verwiesen. Doch ist diese Studie leider nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie geschrieben steht. Denn auch hier geht es zum Vorteil der Berufsfischer aus.
> Hast Du den dezenten Hinweis "F as in 2016" gelesen? Wollen wir jetzt über Anglerfänge in 2016 spekulieren, wenn man die stumpf hochgerechnet hat? Bei rückläufiger Biomasse gehen die Fänge der Angler (zumindest in der Realität, nicht aber für die Wissenschaft!) zurück, die Fänge der Berufsfischer bleiben davon jedoch (noch) unberührt. Es sind keine Einschränkungen für Angler (Baglimit) berücksichtigt und auch keine Quotenerhöhung bei den Berufsfischern bei verbesserten Beständen. Also alles nur für die Tonne!


Die Vorhersage stammt vom September 2016 und natürlich muss man Modellannahmen für Vorhersagen treffen. Unterschiedliche Rekrutierung wurde betrachtet, siehe die entsprechenden Kurven in den Diagrammen. Die Annahme der Anglerfänge dürfte eine untere Grenze darstellen da nur deutsche Fänge gewertet wurden (2kt). Das Baglimit o.ä. Maßnahmen findest du berücksichtigt in den Szenarien d2_*. 



> "Würden sich die Dorschbestände bei einem vollständigen Fangverbot für Angler - wenn Berufsfischer weiter wie bisher fischen dürften - erholen?"
> D.h. Quote nach der Entwicklung der Bestände angepassst, sprich Schleppnetz bis zum erbrechen! Das ist die Realität...
> Die Bestände würden sich nicht erholen, wenn die Quote weiterhin angepasst werden würde. Dafür sorgt die Politik.


Du solltest deine Fragestellung dann klarer formulieren; "weiter wie bisher" hätte ich als Beibehaltung der aktuellen Berufsfischer-Quote verstanden.
In diesem Fall scheint mir eine Stagnation / leichte Verbesserung durchaus plausibel zu sein (abhängig von der Rekrutierung, siehe Diagramm). Denn einen gewissen signifikanten Anteil haben Angler schon (selbst wenn Fänge überschätzt wurden).

"Quote nach Entwicklung der Bestände angepasst" entspräche einem Management und müsste auch einem Gütekriterium folgen, MSY ist aktuell doch nicht erfüllt.
Du meinst vermutl. wenn Fischer unreguliert wären, bzw. Empfehlungen nicht eingehalten werden - in diesem Fall wäre der Dorsch sicher noch stärker überfischt.



> Der ICES ist bei der Vorhersage der Elternbestandsgröße im Jahr 2018 von durchschnittlichem Fortpflanzungserfolg im Jahr 2016 ausgegangen, also etwa 10 mal mehr als im Jahr 2015.
> Abschätzungen zur Größe des Bestandes im Jahr 2019 hat der ICES nicht gemacht.


Siehe oben, unterschiedlich, hängt vom Szenario ab. 



> Die Unsicherheit in der Schätzung der Größe des Elternbestandes ist sehr hoch, mit mehr als +/-50% für 2016 (ICES 2016c Tabelle 8.3.4.11) und noch höher für 2018.


Natürlich, aber es geht jedoch um den relativen Trend ausgehend von einer bestimmten Sterblichkeit/Rekrutierung, hier hätte die Absolutzahl des SSB eine geringere Bedeutung. 
Je größer der Zeithorizont ist, desto ungenauer die Vorhersage. Deswegen schrieb ich:


> Allerdings sind solche Vorhersagen mit Vorsicht zu genießen; das ist ähnlich einer Wettervorhersage.


Grundsätzlich ist es interessant den Einfluss verschiedener Maßnahmen auf die Bestandsentwicklung zu beobachten und dazu dient das Simulationsmodell.



> Die Vorhersagen müssen meistens nach unten korrigiert werden.


Diese allgemeine Aussage kann ich zunächst nicht nachvollziehen (es wurden unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten dargestellt). Es gab z.B. immer eine Fluktuation der Rekrutierung, z.B. soll 2016 angeblich ein wieder ein guter Jahrgang sein. Entscheident ist vermutlich das Jahresmittel / der Langzeittrend; der war bisher abwärts gerichtet. 
Ein mögliches Erklärungsmuster wäre, das die Politik deutlich hörere Quoten angesetzt hatte als die Wissenschaft empfohlen hatte. Ebenfalls ist denkbar, das nicht alle Faktoren durch die Wissenschaft verstanden und berücksichtigt wurden.



> Fest steht aber, dass aufgrund des sehr schwachen Jahrgangs von 2015 und der fortgesetzten Fischerei, im Jahr 2018 nur sehr wenige dreijährige Elterntiere an der Fortpflanzung teilnehmen werden. Ältere Dorsche gibt es fast gar nicht und die Zweijährigen haben geringe Fruchtbarkeit.
> Daher ist es leider sehr wahrscheinlich, dass im Jahr 2019 der Nachwuchs wieder ausfällt und die verbleibende stark verkürzte Altersstruktur eine Erholung des Bestandes sehr schwer machen wird.


Die unterschiedliche relative Sterblichkeit der Dorsche durch Angler / Berufsfischer wurde berücksichtigt, vergleiche das Diagramm auf der letzten Seite. Die Information, die man aus den vorhandenen Vorhersagen interpretieren könnte, ist das der Bestand auf einen niedrigen Niveau stagnieren / leicht ansteigen würde, wenn Angeln verboten würde (bei Beibehaltung der Berufsfischer-Quote) bzw. ein großes Anwachsen des Bestandes, wenn nur die Berufsfischerei verboten würde. Zahlen als auch das grundlegende Berechnungsmodell können immer fehlerbehaftet sein. Die Frage ist, ob sich dadurch die Schlussfolgerungen wesentlich verändern würden. Die künstliche Selektion ist durchaus möglich, war aber nicht Inhalt deiner Fragen.



> 2015 hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht. Jetzt räumt die Berufsfischerei das ab, was noch vorhanden ist.


Ist deine Hyphotese, JG 2016 fällt gemäß Thünen deutlich besser aus. Es kann alle möglichen Ursachen für den schwachen Jahrgang 2015 geben. Selbst Messfehler sind nicht auszuschließen.



> Glaubst Du wirklich die Theorie und die Zahlen aus der Studie?


Ich nehme die Zahlen zur Kenntnis, Punkt - wie ich damit umgehe ist eine andere Sache.



> Der Dorsch befindet sich im Übrigen seit 1994 außerhalb von sicheren biologischen Grenzen.


Hängt von der Definition ab (Bewirtschaftung nach MSY); Aussterben wird der Dorsch nicht (siehe Aussage Zimmermann).



> Daran haben die Angler schuld?
> So schön, wenn eine Studie im Netz als die Wahrheit und richtig empfunden wird. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man die Studie schon als "Fakenews" kennzeichnen sollte....


Deine Wahrnehmung ist überaus bemerkenswert, wer hat geschrieben, dass "Angler schuld" haben? Ebenfalls ist der nächste Satz wohl kaum anwendbar. Mit "Fakenews" werden oft Nachrichtenmeldungen bezeichnet, die absichtlich frei erfunden sind oder wissentlich auf Lügen basieren. Das scheint mir in diesem Fall äußerst unwahrscheinlich zu sein.

Im Endeffekt lassen sich doch durchaus positive Erkenntnisse für Angler aus diesen Simulationen ableiten, Angler haben einen geringeren Einfluss auf den Bestand als Berufsfischer; reines Freizeitangeln wäre der Berufsfischerei hinsichtlich der Bestandsentwicklung weit überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt lassen sich doch durchaus positive Erkenntnisse für Angler aus diesen Simulationen ableiten, Angler haben einen geringeren Einfluss auf den Bestand als Berufsfischer; *reines Freizeitangeln wäre der Berufsfischerei hinsichtlich der Bestandsentwicklung weit überlegen.*


UND die volkswirtschaftliche Wertschöpfung ist durch Angler und Angeltourismus um ein Mehrfaches höher als bei der Berufsfischerei.




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Deine Wahrnehmung ist überaus bemerkenswert, wer hat geschrieben, dass "Angler schuld" haben? Ebenfalls ist der nächste Satz wohl kaum anwendbar. Mit "Fakenews" werden oft Nachrichtenmeldungen bezeichnet, die absichtlich frei erfunden sind oder wissentlich auf Lügen basieren. Das scheint mir in diesem Fall äußerst unwahrscheinlich zu sein.



So wie Thünen in diversen Sitzungen und Besprechungen mit Politik und Verbänden mit ihrer einseitigen "Interpretation" der Ergebnisse für Beschränkungen der Angler (mit) gesorgt hat, damit Fischerei weiter machen kann, kann man das durchaus als Fakenews sehen.. 

Zumal bei genauerem Hinsehen (s.o.) die rein anglerische Bewirtschaftung ökologisch wie ökonomisch sinnvoller und besser wäre..

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Elfenbeintürmlern ist immer weniger zu trauen.

Immer gucken:
Wo kommt die Kohle für ihre Untersuchungen her, wer finanziert solche Institute?
Wer gibt Aufträge für Untersuchungen, wie werden Aufträge definiert/erarbeitet/angefordert und von wem?
Hängen die am Tropf von Behörden, Ministerien, Schützerorganisationen (bzw. von deren Aufträgen ab)?

Das gibt dann schon viel Aufschluss über zu erwartende Ergebnisse bzw. die Interpretation der Ergebnisse, wenn die Datenlage wie hier zu flach ist oder sich gar ableiten lässt, dass Angeln besser wäre als Fischen und am Ende Angler beschränkt werden, die errechnete Anglerquote (mit nem ordentlichen Schluck oben drauf für die Fischerei) zu den Fischern wandert und für Fischerei noch Ausnahmen genehmigt werden.

Dorschschutz?

Oder ausschalten der Anglerkonkurrenz?


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Aber wer hat wohl die bessere Lobby?
Zakrament... !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: MELUR: Angler müssen Dorschfänge in der Ostsee ab 2017 begrenzen*

Torsten, dass erzähl uns doch einmal woher Du Dein fundiertes Wissen hast und wie Du zu der Annahme kommst, dass Deine Interpretation der Studie - die Du hier ja versuchst glaubhaft darzustellen - wissenschaftlich korrekt ist.

Ich mache den Anfang und erzähle Dir gerne die Herkunft meines Wissens, denn ich bin kein Biologe und kein Wissenschaftler, sondern einfach ein stinknormaler Betriebswirt und habe mit der Reproduktion von Dorschen nicht viel am Hut...

...aber ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Thema, denn seitdem ich die ersten Gespräche im Jahre 2014 zu dem Thema geführt habe (als die Einführung des Baglimits sich abzeichnete), war mein Interesse geweckt. Seitdem habe ich mit vielen nationalen und internationalen Wissenschaftlern, die sich beruflich mit dem Dorschbestand beschäftigen, schriftlich und auch in persönlichen Gesprächen kommuniziert. Auch deutsche und dänische Politiker habe ich um eine Einschätzung der Situation gebeten. 

Meine Aussagen zu der Studie sind von international anerkannten Wissenschaftlern getätigt worden und zwar genau zu der von Dir genannten Studie. Ich habe die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen vorliegen.

Da Du diese ja hier öffentlich anzweifelst und mit Hilfe Deiner rosaroten Brille die Studie als einzig richtig darstellst, ist es in meinen Augen jetzt an der Zeit für "Butter bei die Fische".

It's your turn!


----------

